#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟

## dbchista

سلام

گوگل مدام الگوریتم هاشو به روز میکنه و سایت ها جابه جا میشند.
تو جدیدترین به روز رسانیش (دسامبر2020-همین ماه گذشته) بیشتر کاربر محور شده.
به نظر میرسه گوگل داره تلاش میکنه هر چی بیشتر مثل انسان فکر کنه..

بروز رسانی بعدیش می2021 هست (همون ماهی که من متولد شدم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: )
بروز رسانی های ماه می(May) رو با نام Core Web Vitals می شناسند و بروز رسانی دسامبر رو با اسم Google Core Update.

یه چیز جالبی که تو منبع این خبر خوندم این بود که:

"وقتی یکی داره شکایت میکنه یکی دیگه در حال بالا رفتنه"

امیدوارم جای شکایت کردن در حال بالا رفتن باشیم.

چه گوگل چه جاهای دیگه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*alirezarasol*,*bahramikhah*,*Bavaria 88*,*forud*,*hoss_bakh*,*karimjavvy*,*masuodd55*,*md4683*,*mohammadhadi*,*nasima*,*Parsa2309*,*POOYANTAEMIR*,*ramintkh*,*reza.93*,*جاماسب*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینطور که میگن با به روز رسانی های جدید الگوریتم های گوگل، سایت های محتوادزد به طور چشمگیر بازدیدشون رو از دست دادند.
از دسامبر 2019 تا نوامبر 2020 سایت های محتوادزد حدود یک سوم بازدیدشون رو از دست دادند.
بعضی ها هم میگند که حدود 10% بازدید سایت های محتوادزد (تو سئو میگن دزد دریایی) کم شده.
هنوز معلوم نیست آخرین آپدیت گوگل که تو ماه گذشته ارائه شد چه تاثیری رو این سایت ها داشته باشه.
طبق گفته ها سایت هایی که عموما فیلم و...به صورت غیرقانونی منتشر می کردند بیشتر تحت تاثیر این الگوریتم بودند.

خبرای امروز زیاد بود، شاید عصر هم خبر جدید گذاشتم.
سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*,*hoss_bakh*,*masuodd55*,*MOHSEN&A*,*nekooee*,*POOYANTAEMIR*,*جاماسب*

----------


## forud

> سلام
> 
> اینطور که میگن با به روز رسانی های جدید الگوریتم های گوگل، سایت های محتوادزد به طور چشمگیر بازدیدشون رو از دست دادند.
> از دسامبر 2019 تا نوامبر 2020 سایت های محتوادزد حدود یک سوم بازدیدشون رو از دست دادند.
> بعضی ها هم میگند که حدود 10% بازدید سایت های محتوادزد (تو سئو میگن دزد دریایی) کم شده.
> هنوز معلوم نیست آخرین آپدیت گوگل که تو ماه گذشته ارائه شد چه تاثیری رو این سایت ها داشته باشه.
> طبق گفته ها سایت هایی که عموما فیلم و...به صورت غیرقانونی منتشر می کردند بیشتر تحت تاثیر این الگوریتم بودند.
> 
> خبرای امروز زیاد بود، شاید عصر هم خبر جدید گذاشتم.
> سربلند باشید


عالی

----------

*bahramikhah*,*dbchista*,*hojat88*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
عصر چهارشنبه تون بخیر

گوگل تو سرچ کنسول 4 تا تغییر ایجاد کرد:

1- حذف crawl anomaly: ازین به بعد خطاهای خزیدن(crawl) قراره جزیی تر نشون داده بشند.
2- صفحاتی که ارسال شده اند و ایندکس هم شده اند اما توسط robots.txt مسدود شده اند به جای ارسال شده اما مسدود شده، ایندکس شده اما مسدود شده گزارش داده میشند.
3- اضافه شدن قسمت "ایندکس شده بدون محتوا" (تو گزارشات خطا)
4- دقیق تر نشون دادن خطای 404

زندگی تون پر از برکت :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*Bavaria 88*,*forud*,*masuodd55*,*nekooee*

----------


## forud

> سلام
> عصر چهارشنبه تون بخیر
> 
> گوگل تو سرچ کنسول 4 تا تغییر ایجاد کرد:
> 
> 1- حذف crawl anomaly: ازین به بعد خطاهای خزیدن(crawl) قراره جزیی تر نشون داده بشند.
> 2- صفحاتی که ارسال شده اند و ایندکس هم شده اند اما توسط robots.txt مسدود شده اند به جای ارسال شده اما مسدود شده، ایندکس شده اما مسدود شده گزارش داده میشند.
> 3- اضافه شدن قسمت "ایندکس شده بدون محتوا" (تو گزارشات خطا)
> 4- دقیق تر نشون دادن خطای 404
> ...


تشکر از اطلاعات مفیدتون
در صورت امکان هر یک از بخشها را توضیح بیشتر بفرمایید

----------

*bahramikhah*,*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

> تشکر از اطلاعات مفیدتون
> در صورت امکان هر یک از بخشها را توضیح بیشتر بفرمایید



سلام
اوقاتتون عالی
این تغییرات بیشتر در مورد دقیق تر شدن گزارشات خطایی هست که گوگل به مدیران سایت نشون میده تا مشکلات سایت شونو برطرف کنند.

فقط تو قسمت سوم که یه بخش جدید اضافه کرده -_ "ایندکس شده بدون محتوا" (تو گزارشات خطا)- این معنی رو داره که:

وقتی محتوای شما ایندکس شده اما گوگل براتون میاره که بدون محتواست، به این معنی هست که گوگل نمی تونه محتوای شما رو بخونه(اگه مطمئن هستید که اشتباهی صفحه خالی منتشر نکردید).
اگه با این خطا مواجه شدید بهتره سایت تونو با یه_ URL  Inspection (ابزار بازرسی url) چک کنید.
این ابزارها بهتون کمک می کنند بدونید گوگل(نه کاربرا) سایت تونو چطوری میبینه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*,*nekooee*,*reza.93*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
شب جمعه تون بخیر

اخیرا از جان مولر سوال کردند که چیکار کنیم که تاریخ صفحات خاصی (مثل صفحه خانه، درباره ما، تماس با ما...) تو نتایج جستجو نشون داده نشه؟


-حواستون باشه که این تاریخ غیر از تاریخ انتشار مقالات و..هست که خود مدیر سایت مایل به نشون داده شدنش هست-


جان مولر جواب داده که هیچ متا تگی (برچسبی) برای اینکار وجود نداره و اگه تاریخی تو صفحه شما هست گوگل اونو نشون میده.
اما اگه می خواید همچین اتفاقی نیفته باید کد HTML صفحه تونو بررسی کنید و بخشی که تاریخ رو به گوگل ارسال میکنه، اصلاح کنید.

تعطیلی خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*

----------


## dbchista

سلاااام
تعطیلی بخیر
-البته تو دنیای وب و کسب و کارای آنلاین، تعطیلی دیگه مثل قبل نیست-
و اما خبر امروز:

گوگل گفته از یه پروتکل جدید (HTTP/2) برا انتقال داده ها استفاده می کنه.
http/2 یا به اختصار H2 نسبت به HTTP سریع تره و بار کمتری رو دوش سرور میذاره.
به گفته خودشون، ازین پروتکل فقط برای سایت هایی استفاده میشه که به نفع سایت هست.

با بهترین آرزوها برای همه شما :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*

----------


## dbchista

سلاااام
عصرتون بخیر، شب تون بخیر

نمی دونم چیزی در مورد Web Stories شنیدین یا نه؟ Web Stories یه چیزیه شبیه استوری های اینستاگرام.
کلا این استوری گذاشتن اونقد جذاب شده که لینکدین و فک کنم یوتیوب و... این امکان رو اضافه کردند.
یه مدتی هم هست که گوگل هم این امکان رو اضافه کرده.
وب استوری ها، تو سرچ تصاویر نشون داده میشند. اخیرا تو سه تا کشور آمریکا و هند و برزیل تو نتایج وب هم نشون داده میشند.
خودم تا حالا ازین امکان استفاده نکردم (اما به نظرم خیلی جذاب میاد).
اگه تجربه ای تو استفاده ازش دارید اطلاع بدید.

آهان جان مولر هم گفته، اگه وب مسترای کشورهای دیگه ازین امکان استفاده کنند، گوگل Web Stories رو برا اون کشورا هم تو نتایج وب نشون میده (نه نتایج تصاویر).

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
عصرتون پر از انرژی خوب

از جان مولر در مورد استفاده از PRG Pattern پرسیدن و اینکه رو سئو تاثیر منفی داره یانه؟
جان مولر هم گفته که گوگل کاری به کارشون نداره (تاثیر منفی رو سئو نداره) اما روش پیشنهادی شون نیست.

PRG Pattern چی هست؟
روشی هست که سئوکارها بنا به دلایلی (مثلا اختصاص یا تمرکز امتیاز پست به یه صفحه خاص) تو پیوندهای داخلی سایت ازش استفاده می کنند.

قلبی مملو از شادی بی پایان براتون آرزو می کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*

----------


## forud

> سلام
> عصرتون پر از انرژی خوب
> 
> از جان مولر در مورد استفاده از PRG Pattern پرسیدن و اینکه رو سئو تاثیر منفی داره یانه؟
> جان مولر هم گفته که گوگل کاری به کارشون نداره (تاثیر منفی رو سئو نداره) اما روش پیشنهادی شون نیست.
> 
> PRG Pattern چی هست؟
> روشی هست که سئوکارها بنا به دلایلی (مثلا اختصاص یا تمرکز امتیاز پست به یه صفحه خاص) تو پیوندهای داخلی سایت ازش استفاده می کنند.
> 
> قلبی مملو از شادی بی پایان براتون آرزو می کنم


مطالب عالی

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلاااام
پنج شنبه شب تون بخیر
دیشب اینجا برف خوبی بارید و امروزم یه روز سرد آفتابی بود.
البته هنوز نمیشه آدم برفی درست کرد ولی یه زمین سفید داشتیم امروز.
خوش و بش فعلا تا همینجا بریم گوگل بازی...

همین چند دیقه پیش خوندم که: "گوگل از فضای ذخیره سازی سریع تر برای صفحات پر بازدید استفاده می کنه"
یعنی چی؟ 
محتوایی که میذاریم تو سایت مون تو سه نوع فضای ذخیره سازی ایندکس میشه:

RAM: که سریع ترین و گرون ترینش هست
SSD: که خیلی سریع هست اما هزینه بالایی داره
HDD: که سرعت و قیمت پایینی داره

سایت هایی که خیلی پربازدید باشند تو RAM یا SSD ایندکس میشند، بقیه سایت ها تو HDD.
اما اون طور که تو این خبر اومده فعلا ما نمی تونیم تشخیص بدیم که سایت ما رو کدوم فضای ذخیره سازی ایندکس میشه (و سئوکارها خیلی دستشون تو این زمینه باز نیست و احتمالا تو یه سطح دارن باهم رقابت می کنند).

نمی دونم براتون یه خواب راحت آرزو کنم یا یه رویای عالی..امشب هرچی خودتون دوس دارید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*forud*,*mehrdad540*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
شنبه تون پر از انگیزه

گوگل داره رو یه ویژگی جدید کار میکنه (*Google Job Search*).
ویژگی جستجوی شغل به کاربرا امکان میده در مناطق محلی کار پیدا کنند.
این ویژگی دارای فیلترهایی هست که به کارجوها اجازه میده تا براساس عنوان شغل، مکان و... شغل مورد نظرشونو جستجو کنند.
هنوز ایده ها و شرایطی وجود داره که ممکنه تو آینده تغییر کنند.
یکی از این ایده ها *Google Job Training* هست. ایده آموزش دادن شغل که فعلا میگند ممکنه دوتا زیر مجموعه داشته باشه:
EducationalOccupationalProgramworkBasedProgram
من اولی رو آموزش محور و دومی رو کارمحور ترجمه کردم (اگه ترجمه بهتری به ذهن تون میرسه اصلاح کنید)

این پروژه کلی جزییات و شرایط داره که البته هنوز تو مرحله بتا هست و محدود به آمریکا هست و تو جستجوی گوگل در دسترس نیست!

اما خب دونستنش خالی از لطف نبود. مخصوصا برای ایده پردازها و استارتاپ ها که از ایده های جدید گوگل، ایده بگیرند.
امروز شاید خبر زیاد باشه. فعلا همینا.

مواظب لبخندهاتون باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این سومین سلام امروزمه -اینجا-
با یه کم عجله دارم تایپ می کنم چون گفتن ممکنه برقا بره...
پس بی مقدمه بگم که:

از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا گوگل برای ترافیک جستجو محدودیت تعیین کرده؟

جان مولر جواب داده که نه! فک نکنم. به طور کلی ما هیچ نوع محدودیتی برای جستجو نداریم و اینطور نیست که بگیم این وب سایت 1000 بازدید گرفته پس دیگه به کاربرا نشونش ندیم.
این مثل اینه که بگیم این وب سایت خوبیه اما نمی خوایم نشونش بدیم!!
همین طور گفته: اگه تو ساعات مشخصی از روز کاهش ترافیک داشتید احتمالا به دلایلی مثل ساعات کاری بازدیدکنندگان سایت تون یا موقعیت جغرافیایی یا.. بوده...

خب! خدا رو شکر تموم شد قبل رفتن برقا.
به خدا می سپارمتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
با یه خبر گوگلی در خدمتتون هستم.

جان مولر گفته: سایت های موبایل می تونند pop up ها رو بدون جریمه شدن از طرف گوگل، موقتا نشون بدند.
همین طور حتی ممکنه تو کسب رتبه خوب کمک شون کنه! البته...به شرطی که موقتی باشه و محتوای مناسبی داشته باشه. چون گوگل محتوای pop up رو ایندکس می کنه.

فعلا همین.
به خدا می سپارمتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این دومین پست امروزه. پست اول یه نکته سئو بوده اگه علاقه دارید از دستش ندید.
در ضمن امروز یه پست دیگه میذارم با موضوع سئو.

و اما خبر:
جان مولر گفته: تغییر تو الگوریتم های گوگل، روی Google Discover هم تاثیر داره. چون Discover بخشی از جستجو هست و گوگل اونو مستقل نمیدونه.
اینم در نظر داشته باشید که محتوای Google Discover از همون فهرست جستجوی وب تامین میشه.
پس طبیعی هست که با تغییر الگوریتم ها Discover هم تغییر کنه.

خبرمون تموم شد.
یکم دیگه یه پست سئو میذارم براتون.

فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این آخرین پست امروزه.
امروز دو تا خبر گوگلی و دو تا نکته دست اول سئو گذاشتم.
اگه علاقه دارید از دست شون ندید.

و اما خبر:

گوگل گفته: امتیازی به وب استوری های با کیفیت پایین نمیده.

بعضی ها از وب استوری ها صرفا به عنوان راهی برای جذب بازدید کننده برای مقالات سایت یا کلیک رو محتوای تبلیغاتی استفاده می کنند.

گوگل گفته کسایی که ازین روش استفاده کردند بازخورد ضعیفی گرفتند، چون کاربرا علاقه ندارند برای رسیدن به محتوای اصلی کلیک اضافه انجام بدند.
گوگل ادامه داده: وب استوری ها وقتی خوب هستند که محتوای مستقلی ارائه بدند و لینک به سایت اصلی وقتی خوب هست که تو سایت اصلی محتوای بیشتر یا دستورالعمل خاصی باشه.

تموم شد..
شب تون و تک تک لحظه هاتون خوش :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جمعه بخیر

طبق داده های گوگل مپ، تو ژانویه امسال(سال نو میلادی)- نسبت به سال گذشته، جستجو برای سفرهای محلی نسبت به سفرهای بین المللی بیشتر بوده. همین طور کاربرا به نوشیدنی های سالم(حلال)-که بهش میگن ژانویه خشک، تمایل بیشتری نشون دادند اما تقاضا برای فست فود بیشتر شده. همین طور مردم به ورزش ها و تمرینات خانگی بیشتر از باشگاه ها علاقه نشون دادند...

این اطلاعات میتونه کمک تون کنه تا برای سال نویی که خودمون پیش رو داریم بهتر برنامه ریزی کنیم. احتمالا سفرهای محلی بیشتر باشه. فروش تجهیزات برای ورزش خانه بیشتر بشه و...

امیدوارم این اطلاعات کمک مون کنه بهتر زندگی کنیم.

به خدا میسپارمتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*fkh52000*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
زمستون بهاری تون بخیر

از جان مولر در مورد بازیابی صفحات هک شده پرسیدند. جواب داده که: اولین قدم اینه که از ابزار حذف url استفاده کنید و برای صفحات حذف شده هم خیلی اهمیت نداره که خطای 404 یا 410 رو نشون بدید. نتایج جستجو هم برای بقیه سایت خیلی سریع به حالت عادی برمیگرده. البته بسته به آسیب های وارد شده و مدت زمان هک شدن سایت، بازیابی ممکنه چندین ماه طول بکشه. 

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تا یادم نرفته عرض کنم که:
بعضی وقتا تو یه روز، تو یه تاپیک، بیشتر از یدونه پست میذارم. صفحه رو اسکرول کنید تا پست قبلی رو هم بینید و از دست ندید.
کلی وقت صرف میشه تا از منابع اصلی جدیدترین خبرها فقط عرض یکی-دو دیقه بهتون اطلاع داده بشه.
پس اگه علاقه دارید همه رو بخونید و حالشو ببرید.

و اما آخرین پست امروز:

گوگل داره تلاش میکنه تا آینده ای بدون کوکی، تو chrome داشته باشه.
اطلاعاتی در مورد فناوری ایی منتشر کرده که مربوط به مکانیزم جایگزینی کوکی هاست و FLoC (Federated Learning of Cohorts) نامیده میشه.
FLoC یه افزونه (همون اکستنشن-extension) هست برای کروم و بیشتر برای اهداف تبلیغاتی-تجاری قراره استفاده بشه.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقتتون بخیر

گوگل سرچ کنسول گزارش عملکرد محتوای گوگل نیوز (Google news) رو برای کسایی که تو گوگل نیوز، خبر منتشر می کنند، اضافه می کنه.
این کار کمک شون میکنه درک بهتری نسبت به رفتار کاربر و برنامه های اندروید و ios داشته باشند.
این گزارش مشابه سایر گزارش های سرچ کنسول هست و شامل معیارهایی مثل نمایش، کلیک و.. هست.
داده ها رو میشه بر اساس کشور، دستگاه ها تقسیم بندی و بر اساس تاریخ فیلتر کرد.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات به کام

گوگل اطلاعات بیشتری درباره دامنه ها، تو نتایج جستجو اضافه می کنه.
قراره تو جستجوها نماد سه نقطه به گوشه بالا سمت راست اضافه بشه و تو کادری که با کلیک کردن رو نقطه ها باز میشه، اطلاعات کامل تری در مورد دامنه نشون داده بشه.
گوگل گفته این اطلاعات رو از ویکی پدیا میگیره و به طور خودکار اضافه میشند و مدیر سایت کاری از دستش بر نمیاد.

این به روزرسانی، توآمریکا- هم رو دسکتاپ و هم رو تلفن همراه در حال اجراست و فعلا تو مرحله بتا ست.

اگه مادر هستید پیشاپیش روزتونو تبریک میگم
سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل گفته طی چند ماه آینده داده های Discover از کروم به سرچ کنسول (Search Console) منتقل میشند.
با این انتقال ممکنه ترافیک سایت شما بیشتر از قبل نشون داده بشه.

فعلا همینا
روز خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
با دومین پست امروز در خدمتتونم

"محتوای تکراری نمره منفی نداره"
جان مولر گفته محتوای تکراری، دلیل رتبه منفی یه سایت نیست و طبیعی هست که بخشی از محتوا تکراری باشه و الگوریتم های گوگل هم به این خاطر هستند که این موضوع رو کنترل کنند.
اگه بخش هایی از محتوا تو کل سایت تکرار بشند مثلا تو هدر یا پاورقی، اینا تاثیر منفی رو رتبه سایت ندارند و اگه هم تو چند تا صفحه محتوا دقیقا یکسان باشه گوگل یکیش رو که مناسب تر تشخیص بده نشون میده و بقیه رو نشون نمیده.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
دومین پست امروز تقدیم تون.

گوگل افزونه Web Stories WordPress رو به روزرسانی کرده.
از اسمشم که معلومه افزونه استوری گذاشتن تو سایت های وردپرسی.

تو این به روزرسانی ویژگی های زیر اضافه یا بهبود داده شده اند:
- AdSense و Ad Manager: برای کارای تبلیغاتی و اینجور چیزا
- Border Style Designe: حاشیه
- Pre-Publish checklist & Bug Fixes: چک کردن قبل از انتشار و رفع اشکال

این افزونه تو مخزن وردپرس موجوده.
موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر گفته: حذف همه نظرات بلاگ *ممکنه* به سئو آسیب بزنه. 
گوگل نظرات سایت رو بخشی از محتوا میدونه. اگه یه نظر حاوی اطلاعاتی هست که ممکنه کاربر دنبالش باشه، می تونه به صفحه کمک کنه تا تو نتایج جستجو دیده بشه.
با این حال گوگل این توانایی رو داره که نظرات رو از محتوای اصلی تفکیک کنه. بنابراین اگه نظرات، محتوا رو تکمیل کنند ارزشمند هستند در غیر این صورت ارزشی ندارند.

پستای بعدی رو از دست ندید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
از جان مولر در مورد نوسانات ترافیک Google Discover پرسیدند. جان مولر جواب داده که: این بیشتر به خود گوگل بستگی داره...گوگل یه وقتایی با خودش میگه: به به! چه محتوایی!! بذارمش تو Discover همه ببینند...بعدشم میگه: بسه بابا! این خیلی دیده شد دیگه...یه محتوای دیگه لطفا! (باور کنید همینو گفته):


Our systems might think it makes sense to show this more in Discover, and then suddenly you get a lot of traffic from Discover. And then our algorithms might at some point say 
it doesn’t make sense to show it that much in Discover anymore and then the traffic goes away
 
اما اگه دلتون می خواد بدونید گوگل از چیا اصلا خوشش نمیاد که تو Discover دیده بشه, اینجا رو بخونید.

https://developers.google.com/search...oogle-discover

این لینک خود گوگله و نمی دونم که گذاشتنش تو انجمن مجازه یا نه. اگه مجاز نیست اطلاع بدید پاک کنم.
ضمنا گوگل به ما اجازه دسترسی به این صفحات رو نمیده -خودتون می دونید چرا- اما راه خوندشم که بلدید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیدندکه: آیا قرار دادن تگ های HTML داخل تگ H1 درسته؟ مثلا؛


<h1><span class="i_edited_this">dbchista</span><span class="this">arezoo</span></h1>
هدف اینه که به جای arezoo، عبارت dbchista برجسته بشه...
پاسخ: این HTML معتبره و مشکلی نداره. شاید به سئو کمکی نکنه اما مشکلی هم ایجاد نمیکنه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل برای 12 نوع تخلف(نقض قوانین)، تو Google news و Google Discover مجازات دستی اضافه می کنه.
قبل از این مجازات های دستی محدود به نقض قوانین Google Search بود.

مجازات های دستی برخلاف مجازات های خودکار توسط بازرسان انسانی اعمال میشند.

فعلا شکل این مجازات ها مشخص نیست اما هر سایتی که مجازات بشه گوگل به مالک سایت پیام میده و باخبرش میکنه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر گفته: بدترین مجازات های گوگل واسه کسایی هست که از تکنیک های کلاه سیاه استفاده می کنند اما معنیش این نیست که حالا اگه سایتی از تکنیک کلاه سیاه استفاده کرد برای همیشه deindex (حذف شدن از گوگل) بشه.
اصطلاحا "درهای توبه به روی گناهکارها باز هست" اما ممکنه خیلی طول بکشه که گوگل ببخشه.
مواردی هم هست که ممکنه یه سایت کاملا حذف بشه اونم وقتایی که کل سایت هرزنامه ست و هیچ چی مطلب مفید نداره.

راه حل مورد علاقه جان مولر هم نادیده گرفتن بدی ها و تمرکز رو خوبی هاست(معلومه کتاب شیوه نهنگ رو خونده) چون باعث میشه سایت هایی که تصادفی از تکنیک های کلاه سیاه استفاده کردند بتونن خودشونو نجات بدند.

سربلندباشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که اضافه کردن محتوای صوتی، تاثیری رو سئو داره آیا؟
جان مولر هم گفته: برخلاف عکس و ویدئو گوگل کار خاصی با محتوای صوتی انجام نمیده.

گوگل محتوای صوتی رو جداگانه پردازش نمیکنه..
گوگل برای رتبه بندی تصویر و ویدئو جستجوی مستقلی داره(تو صفحه جستجو هم معلومه) یعنی شما می تونید به طور مستقل، ویدئو یا تصویر جستجو کنید اما در مورد محتوای صوتی چنین امکانی نداره.

مولر میگه: نسخه صوتی تو یه محتوای نوشتاری نه به شما کمک میکنه و نه به رتبه بندی آسیب می رسونه.

بعدش "راب یانگ" -(یه سئوکار)- ازش میپرسه: خب! صفحه ای که هم متن داره هم صدا کیفیت بهتری نداره یعنی؟(در مقایسه با صفحه ای که فقط متن داره)
مولر هنوز سر حرفش هست و میگه که: من کیفیت بهتری نمی بینم، فقط چند نوع محتوا وجود داره.

در واقع طرز فکر گوگل این نیست که بگه..اینجا 5 نوع محتوا وجود داره ولی اونجا 2 نوع محتوا، پس اونی که 5 نوع محتوا داره بهتره...

تو پست بعدی یه چیز تکمیلی میگم
فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

پست قبلی رو بخونید تا اینو بهتر متوجه بشید...

ببینید، تو سئو دو تا کار خیلی مهم وجود داره:
- جلب رضایت گوگل
- جلب رضایت کاربر

تو پست قبلی گفتیم که محتوای صوتی به جلب رضایت گوگل کمک نمیکنه...
اما همه چی که گوگل نیست..
ممکنه به جلب رضایت کاربر کمک بشه...خب؟! تامام :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امروز اینجا برف میومد. ملایم و آفتابی! برف قشنگ ترین حس زمستونه..انگار که از خاک نیستم و از برفم!! اما بیشتر وقتا قبل ازینکه دل آدم خنک شه تموم میشه..

خب! بریم سر گوگل بازی..
گوگل چطوری بک لینک های طبیعی رو شناسایی میکنه؟
جان مولر این مورد رو فاش نکرده و به جاش در مورد پیوندهایی که گوگل خوشش میاد صحبت کرده و گفته خیلی رو بک لینک تمرکز نکنید(نه اینکه مهم نباشه هاااا) چون گیر می کنید و بیشتر رو سایت تون تمرکز داشته باشید. گوگل هم از بک لینک هایی خوشش میاد که شما سازماندهی شون نکردید و بابت شون هزینه پرداخت نکردید و در عوض افراد دیگه دارند از سایت شما تعریف می کنند.

دارم انعکاس پنجره بیرون رو، تو پنجره سالن میبینم...دیگه برف نمیاد اما خوشحالیه اونی که صبح دیدم هنوز باهامه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"گوگل سرچ کنسول" آپدیت شد.
تو این به روزرسانی می تونید از *گوگل سرچ کنسول* به *گوگل آنالیتیکس* دسترسی داشته باشید.
منوی تنظیمات سرچ کنسول شامل موارد زیر هست:

-Google Analytics: می تونید اطلاعات دامنه تون رو (مثلا جستجوی ارگانیک و...) رو ببینید.
-Google Ads: اطلاعات جستجوهای پولی و اینجور چیزا.
-YouTube channel: لینک فیلم هایی که تو یوتیوب منتشر کردید، بذارید تو وب سایت تون.
-Play Console app
-Actions Console project: نام تجاری تون رو تایید کنید و قابلیت چند پلتفرمی رو فعال کنید.
-Chrome Web Store account: می تونید app ها و extension ها(افزونه ها) تون رو تو "کروم وب استور" منتشر کنید.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که وقتی مقاله کوتاهه یا خبریه آیا از برچسب noindex استفاده کنیم؟
(واسه اینکه گوگل اون محتوا رو ضعیف نبینه چون الگوریتم گوگل پاندا با محتوای ضعیف مبارزه میکنه)

مولر هم جواب داده اگه میخواید تو جستجو نشون داده نشه از noindex استفاده کنید صرف کوتاه بودن دلیل نمیشه ازین برچسب استفاده بشه(گوگل استفاده از متا تگ Googlebot news رو پیشنهاد کرده)

محتوای کوتاه، محتوای ضعیف تلقی نمیشه. گوگل ارزش محتوا رو براساس طول ارزیابی نمیکنه. اگه محتوا مناسب نباشه مقالات طولانی هم ممکنه ضعیف تلقی بشند. گوگل میخواد بهترین نتیجه رو به کاربر بده نه طولانی ترین رو.

سربلندباشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر گفته: اینکه کسی الگوریتمی رو تو گوگل ثبت کنه(مثل ثبت اختراع) به این معنی نیست که گوگل از اون الگوریتم استفاده میکنه. حتی اگه این الگوریتم توسط کارمندان گوگل طراحی و ثبت شده باشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اخیرا Google Sites اسناد مربوط به ایجاد نقشه سایت رو حذف کرده تا نشون بده Google Sites نقشه سایت رو به طور خودکار ایجاد نمیکنه.
فعلا هم دستورالعمل های نقشه سایت از گوگل برداشته شدند. معلوم نیست تا چه زمانی وضعیت این باشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

خوبه بدونید..
"گوگل صفحات رو رتبه بندی میکنه نه وب سایت ها رو"

پس یه سایت میتونه تو چند تا زمینه فعالیت داشته باشه؟
مثل اینه که شما بتونید تو ویترین تون هر چی می خواید بذارید اما آیا باید هر چیزی رو بذارید؟

پس خوبیه این کار چیه؟
وقتی صفحه ای اشتباهی داره، کل سایت پایین کشیده نمیشه و فقط اون صفحه رتبه کمی میاره.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

هیچ برنامه ای برای سرعت بخشیدن به جمع آوری داده ها برای Core Web Vitals وجود نداره.

گوگل قصد نداره سرعت تجزیه و تحلیل و گزارش داده های Core Web Vitals رو تسریع کنه.

جمع آوری داده ها برای Core Web Vitals ، بیست و هشت روز طول میکشه. یعنی وقتی تو سایت تغییری ایجاد میشه (برای بهبود Core Web Vitals) حداقل 28 روز طول میکشه تا با ابزارهای اندازه گیری گوگل، تست بشه.

گوگل بازه زمانی در نظر میگیره تا مطمئن بشه که سایت به طور مداوم یه تجربه کاربری خوب ارائه میده.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## Fereidoonban

چه جالب بود . نمی دونستم گوگل بازه زمانی ثابت رو در نظر میگیره

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آخرین روزهای سال بخیر
آخرین روزهای قرن بخیر

-شاید ما خیلی خوش شانس بودیم که گذر از قرن 20 به 21 رو دیدیم، و شاید خوش شانس تر هستیم که گذر از قرن 14 به 15 رو هم نزدیکیم که ببینیم-

ظاهرا گذر از یک روز به یک روز دیگه هست. گذر یک به یک. اما چقد فرق میکنه معناش وقتی این یک به یک، میشه گذر از یک ماه به یک ماه دیگه. از یک سال به یک سال دیگه. از یک قرن به یک قرن دیگه...اما همش یه روز فقط!!

بله یادمه! قرار راجع به گوگل بگم.
"گوگل برای دوره های صدور گواهینامه شغلی ثبت نام میکنه"
گوگل ثبت نام تو سه تا دوره رو شروع کرده.
این 3 دوره به افراد اجازه میده تو کمتر از 6 ماه مدرک 4 ساله بگیرند.
- دوره تجزیه و تحلیل داده(میانگین دستمزد سالانه 66 هزار دلار)
- دوره مدیریت پروژه(میانگین دستمزد سالانه 93 هزار دلار)
- دوره طراح UX(میانگین دستمزد سالانه 75 هزار دلار)

دوره ها رو میشه با پرداخت 39 دلار در ماه گذروند.
معنی این حرف اینه که قیمت کل دوره بستگی به تلاش و سرعت یادگیری هر کسی داره که تو چه مدت تموم کنه.

گوگل متعهده که به دارنده های گواهینامه کمک کنه تا استخدام بشند(راهنمایی شون میکنه رزومه شونو به شرکت های معتبر بفرستند)

با آرزوی بهترین یک به یک ها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*@RMIN*,*ali m.g*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

قراره تو گوگل مپ نوع جدیدی از محتوا با نام "به روزرسانی عکس" ارائه بشه.
این ویژگی به کاربرها امکان میده عکس های مهم(جغرافیایی) رو به اشتراک بذارند بدون اینکه نیاز به بررسی داشته باشه.
برای استفاده از این ویژگی می تونید تو گوگل مپ تب update رو انتخاب کنید و بعد دکمه add a photo update رو کلیک کنید.
این ویژگی یه جورایی غیررسمی و شبیه شبکه های اجتماعیه.
گوگل میخاد افراد بیشتری رو تشویق کنه تا ازین ویژگی ها استفاده کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
چارشنبه سوری مبارک

گوگل در ابتدای مارس 2021 تعداد زیادی از Featured Snippet ها(قطعه های ویژه) رو حذف کرد و بعدش برگشتن. از جان مولر در مورد این تغییرات پرسیدن و اینکه آیا این کار عمدی بوده؟ جان مولر هم در مورد این بی ثباتی های اخیر جوابی نداده اما در مورد اینکه چرا ممکنه Featured Snippet ها ناپایدار به نظر برسند توضیح داد که دلایل تغییرات تو نتایج جستجو ممکنه اینا باشند:
- کاهش ارزش تاکتیک ها
- براورده کردن انتظارات کاربر
- نمایش مطالب مفید به کاربران
- پاسخ به تغییرات تو هدف جستجو(تغییر در معنی کلمه کلیدی)
- پاسخ به تغییر در رفتار کاربر(کرونا، سفر، کار در خانه)

گوگل میگه با گذشت زمان برای رسیدن به تعادل بهتر، نتایجی رو که نشون میدیم باید اصلاح کنیم.

بهترین آخرین روزهای سال رو براتون آرزو می کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
چارشنبه سوری -سنت زیبای سوزوندن و دور انداختن بدی ها و فرصت دادن به خوبی ها- مبارک

گوگل از به روزرسانی داده های ساختاری Job Posting خبر داد.
داده های ساختار یافته جدید مربوط به تحصیلات و نیازهای تجربی هست.
نحوه نمایش این داده ها تو نتایج جستجو هنوز در دست توسعه هست.
شاید تصادفی نیست که دوره های صدور گواهینامه شغلی و به روزرسانی داده های ساخت یافته هر دو تو یک روز اعلام شدند.

امیدوارم بهترین آخرین روزهای قرن رو برای خودمون و بقیه بسازیم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*,*SamaNInc*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که اگه محتوای کپی شده رتبه بهتری نسبت به سایت منبع داشته باشه چی کار باید کرد؟
جان مولر جواب داده: اگه یه مالک سایت متوجه بشه محتواش بدون اجازه تو وب سایت دیگه ای بازنشر میشه می تونه از روش DMCA استفاده کنه.
این به صاحبان سایت اجازه میده محتوای سرقتی رو به صورت صفحه ای به گوگل گزارش بدند. در صورت اثبات کپی برداری از محتوا، گوگل ممکنه صفحه متخلف رو از نتایج جستجو حذف کنه.

اگه سایر سایت ها از محتوای شما کپی می کنند و مرتبا نتایج بهتری به دست میارند مولر پیشنهاد میکنه که کیفیت سایت خودتون رو بررسی کنید.

با آرزوی بهترین ها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

در سال 2020 گوگل چندین قدم برای جلوگیری از تبلیغات مخرب برداشته:
- معرفی سیاست های جدید از جمله برنامه های تایید عملیات تجاری
- سرمایه گذاری در فناوری برای بهبود تشخیص رفتارهای تبلیغاتی مضر
- بهبود فرایندهای تشخیص خودکار و بررسی توسط انسان براساس
لیستی از سیگنال های شبکهفعالیت قبلی حسابالگوهای رفتاری و بازخورد کاربر

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## ali m.g

سلام خدمت شما بزرگوار
مدتی هست که بی دریغ اطلاعات بسیار حرفه ای و خوبی رو به اشتراک میزارید و قطعا بسیاری از کسانی که در این راستا فعالیت دارند استفاده میبرند 

ولی برای قدردانی و تشکر  از همدیگه ( یه خورده تنبل شدیم ؟؟؟؟... :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:    )....

ولی من نوعی  ( بسیاری از همکاران ) واقعا از این موضوع  .اون هم در این سطح حرفه ای شما واقعا خیلی قابل هضم نیست  که شاید در ظاهر به این شکل به نظر بیاد که ممکنه استقبال نمیشه . نه واقعیت همونه که گفتم

و کار شما بسیار ارزشمند و قابل تحسینه

در کل خواستم به نوبه خود تشکری کرده باشم که واقعا در تعدادی از تایپک هاتون که برای من قابل هضم بوده اطلاعات و آگاهی کسب کردم و آرزوی بهروزی و توفیق روزافزون براتون داریم

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

> سلام خدمت شما بزرگوار
> مدتی هست که بی دریغ اطلاعات بسیار حرفه ای و خوبی رو به اشتراک میزارید و قطعا بسیاری از کسانی که در این راستا فعالیت دارند استفاده میبرند 
> 
> ولی برای قدردانی و تشکر  از همدیگه ( یه خورده تنبل شدیم ؟؟؟؟...   )....
> 
> ولی من نوعی  ( بسیاری از همکاران ) واقعا از این موضوع  .اون هم در این سطح حرفه ای شما واقعا خیلی قابل هضم نیست  که شاید در ظاهر به این شکل به نظر بیاد که ممکنه استقبال نمیشه . نه واقعیت همونه که گفتم
> 
> و کار شما بسیار ارزشمند و قابل تحصینه
> 
> در کل خواستم به نوبه خود تشکری کرده باشم که واقعا در تعدادی از تایپک هاتون که برای من قابل هضم بوده اطلاعات و آگاهی کسب کردم و آرزوی بهروزی و توفیق روزافزون براتون داریم


سلام
از حسن نظرتون واقعا ممنونم
امیدوارم مطالبی که میذارم برای دوستان مفید باشند
هر جا هم که لازم بود خوشحال میشم بقیه عزیزان، تکمیل شون کنند
بهترینا رو براتون آرزو می کنم

----------

*ali m.g*,*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه ابزار جدید تو Google Search Insight اطلاعات رو از 60 میلیون جستجو جمع آوری میکنه.
این ابزار Local-Pack-O-Meter هست و قصد داره سئوکارها و مدیران سایت رو تو جستجوهای محلی راهنمایی کنه.
Local-Pack-O-Meter توسط Local SEO Guide تهیه شده و داده های 10 نوع مختلف جستجو رو ردیابی کنه.
چیزی که Local-Pack-O-Meter رو از بقیه ابزارهای سئو متمایز میکنه مقدار داده ای هست که این ابزار بهش دسترسی داره.

ابزارهایی مثل MozCast برای تعداد کلمات کمتری(برای MozCast، هزار تا) اطلاعات ارائه میدند.

اگه علاقمند باشید می تونید از لینک زیر بیشتر مطالعه کنید-البته برای آی پی های ما مسدود هست و خودتون بلدید-

https://www.localseoguide.com/what-o...w-local-packs/
بابهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

خزنده های وب موقع ایندکس کردن صفحات، با دکمه ها(buttons) ارتباط برقرار نمی کنند.
این ممکنه به کشف نشدن محتوا منجر بشه.
گوگل به صاحبان سایت توصیه میکنه که استفاده از دکمه ها، سئوپسند نیست چون Googlebot نمی تونه رو اون کلیک کنه.

مارتین اسپلیت میگه:
بهترین راه حل ها برای هر سایتی می تونه متفاوت باشه اما اون چیزی که برای همه موثر هست اینه که:
- بهتر جای دکمه(button) از پیوند(link) استفاده بشه
- از جاوااسکریپت برای کدنویسی رفتار کاربر استفاده بشه

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

سایت های آموزشی می تونند از نوعی نشانه گذاری جدید استفاده کنند تا واجد شرایط نشون داده شدن تو rich result ها باشند.
این امکان برای سایت هایی که آموزش های عملی و آموزش های ریاضی اراه میدند وجود داره.
گوگل از سایت ها می خواد که حداقل دو مشکل عملی برای هر مفهوم مشخص کنند.
گوگل صفحه حل ریاضی رو صفحه ای تعریف میکنه که ابزاری رو برای کمک به کاربرها در ورود و دریافت راه حل فراهم میکنه.
معادلات رو تو سرچ باکس گوگل وارد کنید تا وب سایت هایی رو پیدا کنید که راه حل های گام به گام دارند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

در سال 2017 گوگل اعلام کرد که صفحات AMP و HTML باید محتوای مشابهی داشته باشند.
گوگل این قانون رو برای مقابله با مشکل استفاده از صفحات AMP به عنوان "تیزر" برای صفحات HTML معرفی کرده، و الان میگه:
اگه متوجه بشیم محتوای یک صفحه AMP مشابه محتوای صفحه غیر AMP نیست، کاربر رو به صفحه غیر AMP  هدایت می کنیم.
این تاثیری تو رتبه جستجو نداره با این حال، این صفحات برای ویژگی هایی که به AMP  نیاز دارند در نظر گرفته نمیشه.
همین طور جان مولر گفته:
توصیه گوگل برای حفظ برابری بین AMP و HTML شامل تبلیغات نمیشه.
"صفحات باید معادل باشند. همان محتوا-همان تصاویر و... اما مواردی مثل درامدزایی میتونه متفاوت باشه"

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر: گوگل بر اهمیت E-A-T برای وب سایت های (your money your life)YMYL تاکید میکنه
-سایت هایی که محتوای مربوط به مسایل بهداشتی یا مالی ارائه میدند-

تکنیک های سئو خوبند اما در مورد سایت هایی با محتوای YMYL، محتوا(از نظر قابل اطمینان و تخصصی بودن) اهمیت بیشتری داره.

مطمئن بشید محتواتون از استاندارد بالایی برخورداره و اینکه این محتوا واقعا کیفیت بالایی داره و توسط افرادی که می فهمند چه کاری انجام میدند نوشته شده.

همین طور مولر پیشنهاد کرده:
اگه محتوا توسط یه متخصص نوشته شده کارهایی برای برجسته کردن نویسنده انجام بدید(برای اعتبار بخشی به محتوا)
یا توسط یه متخصص تایید بشه و این موضوع تو متن برجسته بشه

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل به تعداد اسلش ها(slash) در ساختار URL اهمیتی نمیده، بنابراین نیازی نیست که از یک ساختار ساختگی برای URLها استفاده کنید.

تعداد اسلش ها تو URL به هیچ وجه نشان دهنده اهمیت داشتن یک صفحه یا رتبه بالاتر اون صفحه تو گوگل نیست.
البته هرچی تعداد کلیک کمتری برای رسیدن به صفحه ای -از صفحه اول- نیاز باشه نشون دهنده این هست که اون صفحه اهمیت بالاتری داره اما نیازی نیست که با یه ساختار مسطح ساختگی، ساختار URL رو پنهان کنیم.

گوگل با URLها به عنوان شناسه محتوا رفتار میکنه نه راهی برای شناختن ساختار سایت.

این به مدیر سایت بستگی داره که از چه ساختاری استفاده کنه و ساختار URL نه به سایت کمکی میکنه و نه بهش آسیب میزنه.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح زیبای بهاری تون بخیر

"با موبایل سازگار(Mobile-Friendly) بودن یک سایت به این معنی نیست که برای ایندکس شدن تو موبایل(با اولویت موبایل یا همون اول-موبایل Mobile-First Index) هم مناسب هست"

- سایت شما ممکنه با موبایل سازگار باشه اما اول رو موبایل ایندکس نشه. چرا؟
دلیل اصلیش محتوا هست.
اگه محتوای موبایلی شما با محتوای دسکتاپی شما خیلی فرق داره، گوگل اولویت رو به محتوای دسکتاپی میده و اول رو دسکتاپ ایندکس میشه.

- اگه می خواید بدونید گوگل سایت شما رو، اول رو دسکتاپ ایندکس میکنه یا موبایل- برید تو گوگل سرچ کنسول(Google Search Console)، یه بخشی هست به اسم Primary crawler. اگه عبارت جلوش Smartphone بود، یعنی سایت شما اول رو موبایل ایندکس میشه. اگه نه پس دلایلی وجود داره!!

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"گوگل چطوری غلط املایی رو متوجه میشه؟"
- شاگرد مدرسه هاگوارتز بوده!

خب! قدیما الگوریتم گوگل برای تشخیص غلط املایی مبتنی به صفحه کلید بود.
یعنی مثلا وقتی تو کلمه ای به اشتباه حرف "ل (لام)" رو تایپ می کردید حدس می زد شاید منظورتون حرف "ا (الف)" بوده، چون حرف ل و حرف ا نزدیک همدیگه ان تو صفحه کلید.
گوگل از نزدیکترین حرف شروع می کنه تا برسه به کلمه درست(گوگل کلمات جدید رو مدام علامت گذاری میکنه).
اما رویکردهای جدیدش مبتنی به متن و معنا هستند.
یعنی وقتی شما "شیر آب" ، "شیر آبی" ، "شیر کاکائو" ، "دم شیر" رو وارد می کنید، گوگل متوجه تفاوت معنای کلمه "شیر" تو این 4 عبارت میشه و نتایج مناسب رو براتون میاره.
با این رویکرد هم غلط های املایی اصلاح میشه هم معنایی.

یجورایی شبیه الگوریتم Smith هم شد.

حتی پروفسور اسنیپ هم نمی تونست همچین جادویی به شاگرداش یاد بده :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 

اگه علاقه دارید راجع به پردازش املایی گوگل بیشتر بدونید، این لینک ممکنه به دردتون بخوره:
https://blog.google/products/search/...google-search/

----------

*ali m.g*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

حالا که گوگل باز هستین و پستای گوگلی رو بیشتر می خونید، جونم براتون بگه که:

Google Map به زودی میتونه با استفاده از پخش زنده (Live view) کاربرها رو سوپرایز کنه!
چجوری؟
به کاربرها کمک میکنه در مورد فضاهای عمومی مثل فرودگاه ها، ایستگاه های حمل و نقل، مراکز خرید بیشتر بدونند.
-فکرشو بکنید تو خونه تون با گوگل مپ یه فروشگاهو میبینید یا مثلا یه پارک رو، اگه خیلی شلوغ بود خریدتونو یا تفریح تونو میذارید واسه یه وقت دیگه-

همین طور قراره در مورد فروشگاه های مواد غذایی اطلاعات بیشتری به Search , Maps اضافه بشه.
این اطلاعات به صورت خودکار اضافه میشن و لازم نیست مالک سایت کاری بکنه.

Live view توسط یه فناوری به اسم محلی سازی جهانی(global localization) تامین میشه که با استفاده از هوش مصنوعی، ده ها میلیارد تصویر رو اسکن میکنه تا جهت شما رو درک کنه!!
مثلا اگه در حال سوار شدن به هواپیما یا قطار هستید Live view میتونه به شما کمک کنه نزدیکترین آسانسور، پله برقی، دفاتر فروش و ... رو پیدا کنید.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بازم گوگل مپ.

قراره گوگل مپ تو آپدیت های جدیدش در مورد شرایط فعلی آب و هوا و دما و همین طور میزان سلامتی هوا، اطلاعات جدیدی ارائه بده.
اطلاعات آب و هوایی به صورت جهانی ارائه میشه، اما اطلاعات مربوط به میزان سلامتی فعلا تو استرالیا، هند و آمریکا قراره ارائه بشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل مپ با دریافت اطلاعاتی از آزمایشگاه ملی انرژی تجدیدپذیر وزارت انرژی آمریکا(U.S. Department of Energy’s National Renewable Energy Lab) در حال ساخت مدل مسیریابی جدیدی هست که برای مصرف سوخت پایین تر براساس عواملی مثل شیب جاده و ازدحام ترافیک بهینه شده. مسیرهای سازگار با محیط زیست(Eco-friendly routes) اواخر سال جاری راه اندازی میشه.

مث اینکه امروز روز گوگل مپ بود...
بازم اگه اطلاعات جالب یا مفیدی بود، باهاتون به اشتراک میذارم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بازم پرسش و پاسخ با جان مولر.

پرسیدن که آیا قرار دادن ماه و تاریخ در urlها اشکالی نداره؟
تو رتبه بندی گوگل تاثیر میذاره؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده که داشتن تاریخ در urlها خوبه اما رو رتبه بندی تاثیر نداره

*اینم عرض کنم که اگه انگلیسی تون خوب هست می تونید این پرسش و پاسخ ها رو از مجموعه ویدئویی Ask Googlebot ببینید

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح بخیر

پرسیدن که:
آیا استفاده از CDN برای ارائه تصاویر سایت مشکلی داره؟(چون تصاویر تو سرور سایت نیستند)
جان مولر هم جواب داده:
استفاده از CDN برای تصاویر خوبه. لازم نیست تصاویر تو خود سرور باشند.

پر انرژی باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*partis*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

- اگه سایتی مخاطبان جهانی رو با یک دامنه، هدف قرار بده بهترین روش برای حضور تو SERPها چی هست؟
جان مولر: داشتن یه دامنه واحد برای مخاطبان جهانی خوبه. خیلی از سایت ها فقط یه نسخه دارند که به صورت جهانی در دسترس هست.

* جواب همینقدر بود و به راه حل خاصی اشاره نشده

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*partis*,*ramintkh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

- آیا کنار گذاشتن پرونده تایید Google Webmasters از sitemap.xml کار اشتباهیه؟
جان مولر: نیازی نیست که پرونده تایید رو تو پرونده نقشه سایت تون وارد کنید. فایل تایید فقط برای Search Console نیاز هست.

*Search Console: فایلی که با اون سایت تون رو به گوگل معرفی می کنید و بدون اون گوگل نمی تونه سایت شما رو بشناسه(تو جستجوها بیاره)

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*ramintkh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد نوسانات رتبه سایت(نا پایداری رتبه سایت) پرسیدن و اینکه چرا رتبه سایت خاصی بین صفحه یک تا چهار در حال تغییره؟
جان مولر جواب داده: احتمالا به مسایل کیفیتی سایت ربط داره که باید بهبود داده بشند.

بعدا تو ادامه پرسیدن که خب! چه مدت طول میکشه تا گوگل تغییرات جدی یک سایت رو در نظر بگیره و دوباره رتبه خوبی بهش بده؟
مولر: باید محتوا رو دوباره بخونیم و اگه تو ساختار سایت تغییر ایجاد کردید ممکنه زمان بر باشه...نمی دونم...شاید یک ماه.

و ادامه داده:

برای درک تغییرات کلی کیفیت چیزی حدود چند ماه طول میکشه تا درک کنیم این سایت به طور قابل توجهی تغییر کرده...نمی دونم...شاید سه-چهار ماه.

بنابراین اون چیزی که از پاسخ های جان مولر به دست میاد اینه که:
بهبود رتبه یک سایت(بر خلاف بهبود رتبه یک صفحه) فرایندی هست که حداقل 2 مرحله زمان میبره:
- مرحله اول خزیدن(crawl) در سایت تغییر یافته هست که ممکنه یک ماه طول بکشه.
- مرحله دوم درک سایت هست که ممکنه حتی چهار ماه طول بکشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*ramintkh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

سوال: چرا رتبه بندی برای بعضی از کلمات کلیدی خیلی نوسان داره؟ مثلا رتبه بندی 8 صب فرق میکنه با رتبه بندی 10 صب، 12 ظهر، 3 بعد از ظهر و...

پاسخ: شما هر روز خودتونو وزن نمی کنید. درسته؟
رتبه بندی موتورهای جستجو هم همینطوره. اگه رتبه خودتونو هر روز بررسی کنید(یا هر چند ساعت یه بار-مثل این سوال) نمی تونید تصویر دقیقی از وضعیت خودتون داشته باشید.
توصیه میشه رتبه بندی خودتونو هفته ای یبار بررسی کنید(برای بیشتر سایت ها روش درستی هست مگه اینکه دلیل خاصی وجود داشته باشه)

برای بعضی از پرس و جو های رقابتی هم رتبه ها نوسان دارند، اما نهایتا به ثبات میرسند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*ramintkh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل سرچ کنسول با دو تا ویژگی جدید آپدیت شد:
-Regex Filters
-Revamped Comparison Mode(حالت مقایسه اصلاح شده)

*نمی دونم Regex رو چی ترجمه کنم. اما این حالت، حالتی هست که مثلا اگه کسب و کار شما در مورد کتاب و دفتر هست و قبلا می تونستید با این دو تا عبارت بقیه گزینه ها رو فیلتر کنید الان حالت های بیشتری رو میشه فیلتر کرد. مثل کتاب ها و دفترها

این به روز رسانی ها برای همه در دسترس هست.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر می تونید لینک زیر رو دور بزنید: :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 

https://developers.google.com/search...data-filtering

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehdimti*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"بررسی محصولات" تو نتایج جستجوی گوگل فعال میشه.
این الگوریتم قرار نیست رو همه نتایج جستجو تاثیر بذاره و به طور خاص "بررسی های محصول" رو مورد هدف قرار میده.
گوگل گفته: این الگوریتم رو برای پاداش دادن به محتوایی که کاربرها بیشترین استفاده رو دارند طراحی کرده(پاداش دادن به مفید ترین نظرات محصولات)

در حال حاضر این به روزرسانی فقط رو نتایج جستجوهای انگلیسی زبان تاثیر میذاره

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر میگه: تغییر تاریخ صفحات، رتبه بندی رو بهتر نمیکنه

مولر میگه پس از تغییرات جزیی، تاریخ انتشار رو به روز نکنید و تاریخ ها زمانی آپدیت بشند که تغییرات چشمگیری تو سایت ایجاد شده

اگه CMS شما به طور خودکار پس از تغییرات جزیی، تاریخ انتشار رو آپدیت میکنه نگران نباشید چون این موضوع به سئوی سایت تون آسیب نمیزنه

پر انرژی باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیدن که: فاکتور رتبه بندی Core Web Vitals هر چند وقت یبار محاسبه میشه؟
جان مولر هم با اشاره به داده های CrUX (Chrome User Experience data) که توسط کاربرای کروم ارائه میشه جواب داد: داده های اصلی هر 28 روز جمع آوری میشند و به ندرت به روز میشند.
معنیش اینه که گزارشات گوگل سرچ کنسول یا PageSpeed ​​Insights مربوط به یه فاصله زمانی 28 روزه هست.
بعضی از فاکتورهای مرتبط با الگوریتم مثل لینک ها، real-time هستند.
الگوریتم پاندا هم real-time هست.
بقیه عوامل بسته به تعداد صفحات تغییر یافته ممکنه چند ماه طول بکشه تا رو رتبه بندی تاثیر بذاره.

سربلندباشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بخشی از الگوریتم گوگل که مربوط به نحوه شناسایی "404 نرم" هست اخیرا به روز شده و باعث شده سایت هایی که اشتباهی مرتکب نشدند تحت تاثیر قرار بگیرند و رتبه هاشونو تو جستجوهای دسکتاپ از دست بدند.

کد 404 کدی هست که به گوگل میگه صفحه مورد نظر وجود نداره.
کد 200 هم کدی هست که وجود صفحه مورد نظر رو به گوگل اطلاع میده.
حالا صفحه 404 نرم، صفحه ای هست که پاسخ 200 رو به گوگل میده(برای صفحه ای که محتوای کم داره یا محتوایی نداره) در حالیکه باید کد 404 رو بده.
همچنین؛
404 نرم زمان هایی اتفاق میفته که کاربر رو از صفحه ای که دیگه وجود نداره به صفحه دیگه ای هدایت کنیم که کاملا متفاوت از صفحه مورد نظر کاربر هست(مثلا به صفحه اصلی هدایتش کنیم). گوگل با اون صفحه هدایت شده مثل صفحه 404 رفتار میکنه.

در واقع صفحه 404 صفحه ای هست که وجود نداره اما 404 نرم صفحه ای هست که وجود داره اما گوگل تصمیم میگیره طوری باهاش رفتار کنه که انگار وجود نداره.

به روزرسانی های الگوریتم مربوط به 404 نرم، باعث شده که بعضی از سایت ها رتبه شونو از دست بدند.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آپدیت جدید گوگل الگوریتم Page Experience(تجربه صفحه) هست که از اواسط ژوئن کار خودشو شروع میکنه، اما قرار نیست نقش خودش رو تو رتبه بندی سایت ها تا پایان آگوست به طور کامل نشون بده.

گوگل این کار رو شبیه اضافه کردن طعم دهنده به غذا دونسته که آروم آروم این اتفاق میفته نه یه دفعه.

این تغییر قرار نیست تو رتبه بندیا تغییر چشمگیری ایجاد کنه چون فقط یکی از فاکتورهای رتبه بندی هست.

Page Experience تو گزارش های گوگل سرچ کنسول هم نشون داده میشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

"دلیل حذف محتوا از نتایج گوگل"

دنی سالیوان دو دلیل برای این کار گفته:
گوگل علاقه ای به حذف نتایج نداره حتی برای کلاه سیاه ها(حتی برای اسلترین ها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: )!! اما حذف محتوا دو دلیل اصلی میتونه داشته باشه.

- مسایل قانونی: استانداردهای قانونی برای گوگل خیلی مهم اند اما خودش به تنهایی قادر به تشخیص قانون شکنی ها نیست. اگه افراد یا مقامات چنین گزارشی بدند ممکنه محتوا حذف بشه. در این شرایط اگه ممکن باشه گوگل از طریق سرچ کنسول به مالکان سایت اطلاع میده.

- حذف محتوا برای محافظت از کاربران: اگر محتوایی شامل اطلاعات شخصی بسیار بالا(اطلاعات مالی- پزشکی- شناسنامه های دولتی- ...) یا صفحاتی همراه با تهدید شخصی و... باشد ممکن است حذف شوند.

تصمیم برای حذف محتوا براساس ارزیابی آسیب احتمالی برای اشخاص یا ارزش ایجاد شده برای کاربران گرفته می شود.

سالیوان یادآوری می کند که اگرچه محتوا از گوگل حذف می شود اما ممکن است همچنان در وب وجود داشته باشد.

-انتظار داشتید بازم بگم "جان مولر" گفته! :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: -
پرانرژی باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
طاعات و عباداتتون قبول

بالاخره یه چیزی از جان مولر پرسیدن و منم فهمیدم و الان شما رم در جریان میذارم.

به طور کلی سوال اینه که گوگل چطوری می تونه بین نویسنده های مختلف، اشخاص مختلف تو وب تفاوت قائل بشه؟
جان مولر هم گفته: قبلا نویسنده ها(تو وب سایت ها) از صفت rel=”author” استفاده میکردند اما الان دیگه این روش به درد نمیخوره. به جاش وقتی محتوایی می نویسید و منتشر می کنید به مهم ترین صفحه تون تو شبکه های اجتماعی لینک بدید(مثلا لینکدین یا توییتر یا...).
وقتی شما با چندین محتوای منتشر شده به یه اکانت خاص لینک میدید گوگل می تونه بفهمه که این چند نفر(ظاهرا) در واقع یه نفرند.
کی به درد میخوره؟
فرض کنید چند نفر که تشابه اسمی دارند(مثلا اسم همشون علی محمدی هست) وقتی هر کدوم تو محتوایی که منتشر می کنند به صفحات اجتماعی یا وب سایت خودشون لینک میدند گوگل از رو لینک ها متوجه میشه که اینا چند نفرند و فقط تشابه اسمی دارند.

بدرود تا درود :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات به کام

جان مولر میگه که: حذف نظرات(دیدگاه ها) تو سایت، رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذاره.
مت کاتس هم این موضوع رو تایید کرده که نظرات رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذارند.

حالا چی کار باید بکنیم؟
هر نظری رو نگه داریم؟

نظراتی که متناسب با موضوع سایت هستند بمونند چون مفیدند بقیه رو بدرقه کنید برند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrdad540*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر میگه: استفاده از کلمه کلیدی در url کم ترین تاثیر رو رو سئو داره.

منظورش چیه؟

منظورش اینه که یه url خوب و خوانا فدای استفاده از کلمه کلیدی نشه.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه دلتون برا جان مولر و پرسش و پاسخ هاش تنگ شده، خبر خوب دارم براتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
امروز کلی سوال و جواب داریم همه رو بخونید.

از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا داده های ساختاری(structured data) رو rich results(معنی لغویش نتایج غنی هست اما همون ریچ ریزالت میگن بهش) تاثیر دارند؟
جان مولر هم گفته که بله که تاثیر دارند.
ریچ ریزالت که هیچ چی، رو نتایج معمولی هم تاثیر دارند.

-جوابش واضح بود من نمی دونم چرا همچین سوالی پرسیدن-

داده های ساختاری: یه سری کد که باعث میشه صفحه شما برا گوگل قابل درک تر باشه.
توسط داده های ساختاری اطلاعات بیشتری از صفحه تون به مخاطب ها نشون داده میشه و احتمال اینکه کاربرها صفحه شما رو برای بازدید انتخاب کنند بیشتره.


سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این شگفت انگیزترین سوالی هست که از جان مولر خوندم!
ببینید چی پرسیدن و جان مولر چی گفته.

سوال: "آیا گوگل استفاده از یه تگ H1 رو توصیه میکنه؟"
پاسخ: منفی!!
(خودتون هر چقد دلتون میخاد علامت تعجب تصور کنید)

جان مولر میگه می تونید یه تگ H1 یا بیشتر داشته باشید، یا اصلا نداشته باشید!!

اگه تگ H1 نداشته باشید گوگل H2 رو جایگزینش میکنه.

مولر ادامه داده: عناوین به گوگل کمک می کنن که درک کنه محتوا در مورد چی هست(و اون چیزی که مهمه محتواس نه عنوان، چون گوگل محتوا رو میبینه)

با این وجود سئوکارها یه تگ H1 رو پیشنهاد میدن و میگن که بهتره ساختار سلسله مراتبی رعایت بشه.

من ترجیح میدم خودمم امتحان کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 

بازم قراره با جان مولر گپ و گفت داشته باشیم. پس باشید.. :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ..

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که برای یه کلمه کلیدی خاصی رتبه یک گوگل بودند اما وقتی از تبلیغات Google Ads  استفاده کردند حتی صدم هم نشدند و بعد از تبلیغات دوباره برگشتن رتبه یک. دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟
جان مولر گفته دلیلش نمی تونه Google Ads باشه. چون تیم تبلیغات و تیم جستجو جدا هستند و ارتباط مستقیمی با هم ندارند.

نهایتا هیچ پاسخ شفافی به این سوال داده نشده و گفتن که ممکنه تصادفی باشه.

خوبه بدونید، Google Ads قرار نیست رو نتایج جستجوی ارگانیک تاثیر بذاره.

فعلا همینا.
بدرود تا درود :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا گوگل به محتوای بالای صفحه(above the fold) اهمیت بیشتری میده؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده که گوگل ترجیح زیادی برای above the fold نداره.

above the fold چی هست؟
محتوایی که بالای صفحه دیده میشه.
یعنی اولین بخشی از صفحه که بدون نیاز به اسکرول کردن دیده میشه(چه رو موبایل چه رو دسکتاپ).
به اختصار بهش ATF هم میگن.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"کیفیت محتوا" یا "کیفیت بک لینک" مسئله این است
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
یه ذره فکر کنید عرض کنم خدمتتون.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

"کیفیت محتوا"

حتی اگه بهترین بک لینک ها جذب بشند محتوای ضعیف اعتماد کاربر رو از بین میبره پس اول محتوای باکیفیت بعد بک لینک باکیفیت.

باکیفیت باشیم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: امروز همینا.

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل تو ماه مارس اعلام کرد که از نوع جدید علامت گذاری برای داده های ریاضی پشتیبانی میکنه.
- این نوع جدید علامت گذاری، به داده های ریاضی کمک میکنه که تو ریچ ریزالت ها(rich result) دیده بشن-

حالا گوگل گزارش جدیدی به سرچ کنسول اضافه کرده که می تونید این نتایج رو monitor(رصد) و debug(اشکال زدایی) کنید.

از طریق این گزارش ها صاحبان سایت می تونند چیزی رو که گوگل نمی تونه بخونه متوجه بشند و خطاها رو برطرف کنند.
پس از برطرف شدن خطا گوگل دوباره صفحه رو بررسی میکنه و تایید میکنه که اصلاحات انجام شده.

لازمه به خاطر داشته باشیم که استفاده از داده های ساختار یافته تضمین نمیکنه که محتوای ما تو ریچ ریزالت ها دیده بشه بلکه به دیده شدنش کمک میکنه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

چرا Page Experience (یکی از معیارهای سنجش گوگل که خیلی هم مهمه) فاقد داده هست؟

مارتین اسپلیت(Martin Splitt) اینطور جواب داده:
برای سایت هایی که Page Experience فاقد داده هست به این دلیل هست که این سایت ها دیتای کافی برای تولید گزارش، به گوگل ارائه نمی دند.
حتی سایت هایی که ترافیک مناسبی دارند ممکنه داده هایی رو که گوگل برای ارائه گزارش بهشون نیاز داره رو تولید نکنند.

اگه ابزارهایی تو این زمینه می تونند گزارش ارائه بدند دلیلش این هست که از داده های آزمایشی استفاده می کنند.

اینکه بعدا این مورد به گوگل سرچ کنسول اضافه بشه یا نه، فعلا معلوم نیست.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیدن که آیا استفاده از افزونه ها باعث میشه سایت رتبه پایینی تو core web vitals بگیره؟

حدس بزنید بعدش می خوام چی بنویسم؟!
.
.
.
.
.
جان مولر هم گفته که؟....
.
.
.
نه! اینبار دیگه جان مولر نگفته :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: مارتین اسپلیت گفته :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: :
هدف core web vitals اینه که تجربه کاربری بهتری ارائه بده و اصلا براش مهم نیست که سایتی از افزونه استفاده بکنه یا نه...(یا هر چیز دیگه ای-مثلا کد خاصی رو داشته باشه یا نه). به جاش باید رو یه چیزایی تمرکز کنیم که تجربه کاربری بهتری ارائه میدند، مثل سرعت.
حالا اگه افزونه باعث بشه سرعت بیاد پایین(معلومه تکلیفش چیه) اما از طرفی اگه نیاز کاربر رو برطرف کنه(مثل افزونه های فرم تماس و...) که نهایتا باعث رضایت بیشتر کاربر میشه، اوضاع فرق میکنه.
" core web vitals " کامل نیست-(این جمله رو باید با آب طلا نوشت)-اما بهترین معیارهای فعلی هست.

این جمله مارتین اسپلیت از بس قشنگ بود دوباره می نویسم:
core web vitals کامل نیست اما بهترین معیارهای فعلی هست.

بدرود تا درود :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

سوالی که پرسیدن اینه:
اگه رقبا نمره سئو پایینی داشته باشند، داشتن نمره متوسط تو core web vitals خوبه یا نه؟

مارتین اسپلیت هم گفته که:
چیزی که از همه مهم تره محتوا و ارتباط (با اون چیزی که کاربر میخاد-_relevancy_) هست و محتوا بیشتر از سرعت اهمیت داره. چون محتوای سریع ارائه شده همچنان همان محتواست.
با فرض اینکه همه چیزهای دیگه برابر هستند(که اینطور نیست)، core web vitals اثر تعیین کننده ای برای یه سایت داره. یعنی اگه رقبا نمره سئو ضعیف تری داشته باشند داشتن امتیاز core web vitals متوسط، کافی نیست چون امتیازات مربوط به محتوا و ارتباط مهم ترین سیگنال برای رتبه بندی هست.

می تونید این سوال و جواب بین لورن بیکر و مارتین اسپلیت رو تو این لینک ببینید:
https://youtu.be/mjCo-JXybk4

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل سرچ کنسول ظاهر ریچ ریزالت ها رو حذف میکنه.
چون الان دیگه فیلترهای جداگونه ای برای اکثر انواع ریچ ریزالت ها وجود داره.
البته گزارش ها از سرچ کنسول حذف نمیشند.
حذف ظاهر جستجو رو ترافیک تاثیر نمیذاره. در واقع این یه تغییر تو شکل گزارش هست.
گوگل تا 1 آگوست به پشتیبانی از ریچ ریزالت های عمومی ادامه میده، بعدش دیگه تو سرچ کنسول یا API ها در دسترس نخواهد بود.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

استفاده از محصولات گوگل هیچ تاثیری در رتبه بندی core web vitals یا همون CWV نخواهد داشت. گوگل ادز و ... محصولاتی که سرعت سایت رو کم می کنند برای سایت ها ناامید کننده شده اند!
لورن بیکر گفته که گوگل آنالیتیکس، گوگل Tags، گوگل ادز می تونند رو CWV تاثیر منفی بذارند و مارتین اسپلیت هم با سرش تایید کرده(چون فیلمه).

ادعا شده هر افزونه ای(حتی افزونه های خود گوگل) جایگاه برابری دارند و بخش جستجوی گوگل از بخش های دیگه جداست.
جمله شون اینه:
-"Everyone gets the same playing field. همه زمین بازی یکسانی دارند"-

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بعضی از کسایی که سایت شونو برای core web vitals بهینه کردند، رتبه شون بهتر شده(در حالیکه طبق گفته های گوگل هنوز این الگوریتم شروع به کار نکرده). عده ای گفتند که شاید گوگل داره این الگوریتم رو به صورت آزمایشی اجرا میکنه اما مارتین اسپلیت این ادعا رو رد کرده و گفته که دلیل بهبود رتبه این سایت ها اینه که عامل سرعت از قبل هم جزو فاکتورهای رتبه بندی گوگل بوده. از سال 2010 برای کاربرای دسکتاپ و از سال 2018 برای کاربرای موبایل، -سرعت- یه عامل رتبه بندی بوده.

ببینم بازم مطلب به درد بخور داریم برا امروز! :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

طی یه گفتگویی بین لورن بیکر و مارتین اسپلیت این صحبت ها رد و بدل شده:

core web vitals به معنی تصمیم گیری درباره موارد ضروری افزونه ها هست. یعنی شاید سایتی به تجزیه و تحلیل فنی نیاز داشته باشه. بخشی از بهینه سازی سایت(نه فقط برای core web vitals) اندازه گیری میزان تاثیر هر افزونه رو سایت هست. Lighthouse و PageSpeed Insight ابزارهایی هستند که دیدگاه هایی درباره پرونده های نگران کننده ارائه میدند.

منظورشون ازین گفتگوها اینه که هر وقت لازم شد یه افزونه با افزونه مناسب تر جایگزین بشه.
موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که: برای سایتی، گوگل سرچ کنسول 170 تا صفحه ایندکس شده نشون میده. اما وقتی از طریق "نام دامنه:site" بررسی می کنند فقط 3-4 تا صفحه نشون میده. مشکل چیه؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده: روش :site روش مناسبی برای تشخیص مشکلات ایندکس شدن نیست. اعدادی که تو نتیجه جستجوهای :site نشون داده میشند به نوعی نتایج بهینه هستند نه نتایج همه جانبه.
همین طور ادامه داد ابزارهایی هستند که این بررسی ها رو برای سایت های کوچیک رایگان انجام میدند و بهتره از اونا استفاده بشه.

سربلندباشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## Mersad1116

> سلام
> 
> از جان مولر پرسیدن که: برای سایتی، گوگل سرچ کنسول 170 تا صفحه ایندکس شده نشون میده. اما وقتی از طریق "نام دامنه:site" بررسی می کنند فقط 3-4 تا صفحه نشون میده. مشکل چیه؟
> جان مولر هم جواب داده: روش :site روش مناسبی برای تشخیص مشکلات ایندکس شدن نیست. اعدادی که تو نتیجه جستجوهای :site نشون داده میشند به نوعی نتایج بهینه هستند نه نتایج همه جانبه.
> همین طور ادامه داد ابزارهایی هستند که این بررسی ها رو برای سایت های کوچیک رایگان انجام میدند و بهتره از اونا استفاده بشه.
> 
> سربلندباشید


پشت کار خوبی دارید،من جای شما بودم کم می آوردم و دیگه پست نمیذاشتم 
موفق باشید

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل میگه از نظر سئو دیگه نگران جاوااسکریپت نباشید. چون هیچ تفاوت اساسی در مقایسه با محتوای استاتیک نداره.

قبلا گوگل گفته بود که سایت ها موقع استفاده از جاوااسکریپت با مشکلات سئو روبرو میشند.
اما در واقع؛
نکته اصلی ک باید ازش اجتناب بشه(در استفاده از جاوااسکریپت) اینه که کاربرا برای دیدن مطلبی، مجبور به تعامل با یه عنصر خاص باشند(مثلا رو یه دکمه ای کلیک کنند).

چرا این موضوع از نظر سئو یه مشکله؟
چون خزنده های گوگل با این عناصر ارتباط برقرار نمی کنند، و اگه محتوا پشت عنصری پنهان باشه خزنده ها اونو نمیبینند.

کسایی که سایت دارند اگه می خواند از جاوااسکریپت به این منظور استفاده کنند باید مطمئن بشند که محتوای پنهان شده به دیده شدن صفحه(تو گوگل) کمک نمی کنه.

تو پست بعدی میگم که چطور بدونید گوگل محتوای صفحه تونو میبینه یا نه.
فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه نمی دونید که جاوااسکریپت از دیده شدن محتوای شما توسط گوگل جلوگیری میکنه یا نه، یه راه آسون براش وجود داره...

از ابزار Fetch as Google تو سرچ کنسول استفاده کنید تا در مورد اون چیزی که Googlebot موقع جستجوی سایت شما می تونه ببینه تصمیم بگیرید.
اگه محتواهای مهم دیده میشند جای نگرانی نیست.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*drbehroozh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که:
آیا برای کسب رتبه برتر تو یه کشور خاص ccTLD ضروری هست؟
ccTLD: دامنه سطح بالای اون کشور-مثلا تو ایران دامنه های .ir

جان مولر هم بدون مکث و ابهام جواب داد:
برای هدف گذاری ژئوتارگت(جغرافیایی) دو تا راه حل وجود داره:
1- استفاده از دامنه های سطح بالای اون کشور
2- استفاده از دامنه های عمومی(.com, .net, .org, ....) و تنظیم ژئوتارگتینگ تو سرچ کنسول

بازم پست داریم امروز :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*drbehroozh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیده شده که: آیا برای اینکه تو یه کشور خاص رتبه گوگل بهتری بگیریم حتما باید از هاست همون کشور استفاده کنیم؟
جان مولر هم گفته: قبلا یکی از الزامات بود ولی الان دیگه مهم نیست.
اگه CDN داشته باشید مکان میزبانی دیگه مهم نیست چون همیشه به طور خودکار، به صورت محلی هم حضور دارید.

البته می تونید از تنظیمات سرچ کنسول هم اقدام کنید.

و یه البته دیگه اینکه:
اگه سئوکار-طراح سایت نیستید و فقط یه سایت شخصی یا شرکتی دارید(یا سایتی که بهرحال مخاطب هدف تون ایرانه) دامنه و هاست ایرانی گرفتن خوبه.

مطلب هست باز ولی امروز دیگه نمی رسم براتون لقمه اش کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
بدرود تا درود :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

امیدوارم تا الان روز خوبی گذرونده باشید و با آمادگی حرفای جدید جان مولر رو بخونید.

راجع به این صحبت شده که صفحات جدید رتبه خوبی می گیرند اما بعد رتبه شون افت میکنه.

و در مورد گوگل Honeymoon(ماه عسل گوگل) صحبت کردند.
این نظریه میگه که گوگل برای محتوای جدید رتبه خوبی میده تا توجه کاربرا رو ببینه. اگه کاربرا خوششون اومد رتبه خوب رو براشون نگه میداره و گرنه تنزل میده.

اما مولر اینو رد کرده و گفته که گوگل سعی نمی کنه که محتوای جدید رو بالا یا پایین ببره.
اون چیزی که می بینید همیشه اون چیزی نیست که وجود داره. گاهی اوقات افراد ناخواسته توضیحی برای اون چیزی که می بینند اختراع می کنند که این ممکنه کاملا تصادفی باشه یا علتی داشته باشه که قابل درک نیست.

بعد مثال شش تا مرد نابینا رو زده که قسمت های متفاوتی از یه فیل رو لمس می کنند و براساس اون چیزی که خودشون درک کردند فیل رو توصیف می کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بازم از جان مولر پرسیدن که اگه محتوایی که به زبان انگلیسی منتشر شده به یه زبان دیگه ترجمه بشه آیا محتوای تکراری محسوب میشه؟

جان مولر گفته که ازین بابت خیالتون تخت. جای نگرانی نیست اصلا.

-واضح بود دیگه، چرا پرسیدن آخه-

فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل درباره رتبه بندی منابع خبری گفته که "شفافیت" مهم ترین عامل هست.
شفافیت یه عامل موثر در ارزیابی قابلیت اطمینان و معتبر بودن منابع خبری هست.

گوگل برای درک شفافیت به عامل های:
- تاریخ انتشار
- سبک نوشتاری
- اطلاعات نویسنده
- اطلاعات تماس
- سابقه (شرکت، نویسنده و...)
توجه میکنه.

اما مسائل زیر رو هم در نظر میگیره:
- گوگل میدونه که تو بعضی از مناطق نام بردن از نویسنده خبر خطرناکه
- نوشتن تیترهای متمایز رو اعتبار یه سایر منابع معتبر تاثیر نمیذاره
- گوگل سعی میکنه به سایت های بزرگ و کوچک جایگاه برابری بده

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

در تاریخ 2 ژوئن الگوریتم broad core گوگل به روز رسانی شد، اما این همه کار نیست. گوگل قصد داشت موارد بیشتری رو 2 ژوئن ارائه بده اما همه چیز آماده نشد.
دنی سالیوان تو توییتر نوشته: این به روزرسانی ها آماده نیست برای همین تو دو مرحله اتفاق میفته. مرحله بعدی تو ماه ژوئیه هست و البته بیشتر سایت ها متوجه نمیشند(تحت تاثیر قرار نمی گیرند).
اگه با این آپدیت شاهد تغییرات مثبتی تو سایت تون شدید خیلی جدی نگیرید چون ممکنه تو مرحله بعدی حالتون گرفته بشه.
دنی سالیوان برای سایت هایی که تحت تاثیر بروزرسانی های هسته ای قرار می گیرند میگه که:
این بخاطر کاری نیست که اونا انجام میدند. این به دلیل تغییراتی هست که تو نحوه ارزیابی گوگل برای برآورده کردن انتظارات کاربر اتفاق میفته.
معمولا تازه کردن محتوای موجود برای بهبود شرایط می تونه تاثیر مثبت داشته.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تفاوت به روزرسانی های هسته ای(اصلی) با سایر به روزرسانی ها:
به روزرسانی های هسته ای جستجوهای کلی رو تحت تاثیر قرار میدند اما به روزرسانی های معمولی رو یه بخش خاص تمرکز دارند. مثلا تو یکی از به روزرسانی های اخیر، تمرکز رو بررسی محصولات بود.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Lighthouse گوگل به روزرسانی شد. Lighthouse ابزاری هست که به ناشرها، توسعه دهنده ها و سئوکارها کمک میکنه تا سرعت صفحه و سایرمعیارهای مربوط به دسترس پذیری رو اندازه گیری کنند.
قراره Lighthouse8 با کروم93 ارائه بشه اما همین حالا در PageSpeed Insights در دسترس هست.
گوگل تخمین زده امتیاز حدود 60% سایت ها، تغییر مثبت داشته باشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آخرین روزهای بهاری تون بخیر

کسی از جان مولر پرسیده که چرا پستاش به اندازه صفحاتش بازدید نمی خوره؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده: تفاوت در ترافیک، احتمالا هیچ ارتباطی با محل انتشار محتوا نداره و بیشتر مربوط به پیوند داخلی هست.
"من فکر نمی کنم که Googlebot تشخیص بده که تفاوت وجود داره"
همین طور ادامه داده:
ما نمیگیم این یه پسته یا یه صفحه ست یا... . ما اساسا میگیم این یه صفحه HTML هست و این محتوا، اینجا وجود داره و به روش خاصی با مطالب وب سایت شما ارتباط داره.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ajan*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

بازم از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا استفاده از urlهای طولانی تر برای پست های وبلاگ ممکنه مشکلی ایجاد کنه؟
مولر هم گفته که: این نباید مشکلی باشه. اون چیزی که احتمالا مشکله اینه که، از صفحات دیگه سایت چطور میشه به اون پست رسید.

مثل سوال قبلی؛

پیوندهای داخلی بیشتر به یه پست، نشون دهنده اهمیت اون پست هست و البته این لینک ها اگه از صفحه اول باشند سیگنال قوی تری هستند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*abady*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

شاید براتون سوال شده که خب حالا که گوگل فرق بین پست(post) و صفحه(page) رو نمیدونه پس جایگاه پست و صفحه چی هست؟

ببینید پست یا صفحه بخشی از CMS(پلت فرمی که برای طراحی سایت ازش استفاده می کنید) شما هست نه بخشی از الگوریتم گوگل.
در حال حاضر گوگل میگه که این دو تا رو نمی تونه از هم تشخیص بده. گوگل فقط کدهای HTML رو متوجه میشه نه جایگاهشون رو.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*abady*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"پویا یا ایستا بودن صفحات سایت برای گوگل مهم نیست" چون نمی تونه تفاوتش رو تشخیص بده.
بعضی وقت ها سایت ها سعی می کنند با اضافه کردن پسوند html. صفحات پویا رو با عنوان صفحات ایستا نشون بدند اما جان مولر میگه که لازم نیست.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر میگه: ممکنه یه سایت کاملا جدید بخواد میلیون ها صفحه رو ایندکس کنه اما این کار اتفاق نمیفته. چرا؟ چون گوگل هنوز نمیدونه این سایت چه ارزشی برای وب و کاربرا داره. اما به این معنا نیست که گوگل برای تعداد صفحاتی که ایندکس میکنه محدودیت قائله، بلکه براش ارزش سایت مهمه.
مولر توصیه میکنه محتوای عالی تولید کنید تا الگوریتم های گوگل بدونند که سایت شما ارزش اینو داره که منابع گوگل رو به خودشون اختصاص بدند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر در مورد نحوه برخورد گوگل با لینک های مصنوعی میگه:
گوگل در مورد اونا اقدام دستی میکنه.
اقدام دستی شون چی هست؟
- افت رتبه سایتی که لینک خریده
- افت رتبه سایتی که لینک فروخته
- نادیده گرفتن همه این پیوندها

مثلا وقتی سایتی مدام لینک میفروشه، گوگل میگه: خب! ما همه پیوندهای این سایت رو نادیده میگیریم.

بازم پست داریمااا.... :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد تاثیر HTML و غلط املایی رو رتبه بندی سایت پرسیدن. جان مولر هم جواب داده که:

این دو تا موضوع جداگانه ای هستند.
HTML یه موضوع فنی هست و غلط املایی یه موضوع کیفی هست.

اگه کد HTML مشکل داشته باشه، گوگل نمی تونه صفحه رو به درستی درک کنه(مثلا نمی تونه فرق بین عنوان و محتوا رو تشخیص بده). اگه صفحه تون تو مرورگر درست بارگذاری نشد یعنی باید کدهای HTML تون بازبینی بشند.

غلط املایی هم ازونجایی که باعث نارضایتی کاربر میشه طبیعیه که رو رتبه سایت تاثیر منفی میذاره.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یکی از راه هایی که میشه توجه کاربر رو جلب کرد، جدا کردن محتوای مناسب بزرگسالان از محتوای عمومی هست. اگه کسی سایتی داره که بخشی از محتواش مربوط به بزرگسالان هست بهتره از متاتگ زیر استفاده کنه:
<meta="rating" content="adult"/ >
این دستور به گوگل میگه که محتوا مربوط به بزرگسالان هست و برای کودک و نوجوان نشون داده نشه-که چنین امکاناتی تایید کاربر رو میگیره-

خب! حالا فک کنید که محتوای نسبتا زیادی تو یه سایت مربوط به بزرگسالان باشه.
اگه قرار باشه که برای هرکدوم از محتواها از این متاتگ استفاده کنیم در واقع بخش زیادی از سایت، توسط گوگل فیلتر میشه و این اصلا خوب نیست. پس راهکار چیه؟

جان مولر میگه برای اینکه کل سایت توسط SafeSearch فیلتر نشه، کل محتوای بزرگسالان رو تو زیردامنه جداگانه ای قرار بدید و ازین متاتگ برای اون زیردامنه استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
خبر خوب(مثلا) :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ؛

همون چیزی که مدت هاست وبمسترا منتظرشند داره اتفاق میفته(البتههههههه...بعضیا منتظرشند بعضیام ازش میترسند).

خب بگم دیگه؛

گوگل تایید کرد که الگوریتم Page Experience در حال شروع شدنه و تا آخر آگوست 2021 تکمیل میشه.
گوگل میگه نباید انتظار داشته باشید تاثیر این الگوریتم ناگهانی باشه و سایت ها رشد یا افت ناگهانی رتبه داشته باشند.
الگوریتم Page Experience در حال حاضر فقط برای نتایج جستجوی تلفن همراه اعمال میشه اما بعد از اون رو دسکتاپ هم اثر میکنه(احتمالا اعمال شدنش رو دسکتاپ کمی بیشتر طول بکشه).

امیدوارم این خبر خوب خوشحال تون کرده باشه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
پستای بعدی این پست رو تکمیل می کنند پس از دست ندید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

حالا که گوگل Page Experience رو داره شروع میکنه خوبه بدونیم که چه عواملی رو این الگوریتم تاثیر دارند یا در واقع این الگوریتم به چه چیزایی توجه میکنه:

- Core Web Vitals: خود این موضوع سه تا زیر مجموعه دیگه داره که چون چند بار تو پستای قبلی گفتم دیگه تکرار نمی کنم. اما خوب شد که این فرصت پیش اومد تا بگیم که Core Web Vitals زیر مجموعه Page Experience هست(چون بعضیا این دو تا رو یکی میگیرند، مخصوصا که زمان معرفیشون نزدیک به هم بوده و زمان شروع به کارشون هم نزدیک هم گفته شده بود)
- Mobile usability: یه صفحه نباید هیچ خطایی تو استفاده از تلفن همراه داشته باشه
- Security issues: هر گونه مشکل امنیتی صلاحیت یه سایت رو رد میکنه
- HTTPS usage: پروتکل انتقالش حتما باید HTTPS باشه
- Ad Experience: یه سایت نباید از تکنیک های تبلیغاتی استفاده کنه که باعث حواس پرتی، قطع ارتباط و... برای کاربر بشه

گوگل هریک از این عوامل رو بررسی میکنه و به سایت نمره کلی میده.
دارنده های سایت می تونند رتبه شونو تو سرچ کنسول مشاهده کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تقریبا هم زمان با الگوریتم Page Experience از پنج شنبه همین هفته برای Top Storyها، دیگه نیازی به AMP نیست.
علاوه بر این گوگل در حال استفاده از محتوای غیر AMP به عنوان گوگل نیوز و حذف نماد AMP از نتایج جستجو هست.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل در حال معرفی ابزار جدیدی به نام Search Console Insights هست.
همون طور که از اسمش معلومه ترکیب Search Console+Google Analytics هست.

این ابزار برای کمک به دارنده های سایت طراحی شده تا درک بهتری نسبت به مخاطبان شون داشته باشند.

Search Console Insights به سوال های زیر جواب میده:
- پرطرفدارترین محتوای شما کدوم هست؟
- افراد چطوری محتوای شما رو پیدا می کنند؟
- قبل از بازدید محتوای شما، چه چیزی رو تو گوگل جستجو کردند؟
- کدوم مقاله کاربرا رو به وب سایت شما هدایت کرده؟

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر اینبار راجبه این صحبت کرده که چرا سرچ کنسول خطای خزشی(crawl) نشون میده، در حالیکه صفحات رو مرورگر به خوبی کار می کنند:

این مشکل معمولا سمت سرور مشاهده میشه و مربوط به Googlebot نیست.
همین طور تایید کرده که اگه سرچ کنسول موقع crawl صفحات، توسط Googlebot خطاهای سرور رو نشون بده اونا واقعا وجود دارند و از نظر گوگل اشکالی نداره.

این دوتا نکته رو هم بدونیم که:

- اگه صفحات وب به طور معمول بارگذاری میشند اما هر وقت که با سرچ کنسول سایت رو بررسی می کنید تایید نمی گیرید، این مشکل سمت سرور هست.
- مشکلات سرور می تونند باعث خطاهای ایندکس شدن بشند.

تو پست بعدی یه چیز خوب میخام بگم بهتون، راجبه اینکه چطور بفهمیم مشکل از سرور هست یا نه!
بریم پست بعدی :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو پست قبلی گفتیم که صفحه رو مرورگر درست اجرا میشه اما سرچ کنسول خطای crawl شدن میگیره، و گفتیم که این خطا از سمت سروره.
حالا میخایم یه روش تشخیصی ارائه بدیم که معلوم بشه خطا از سرور هست یا نه.

IP رو که سایت تون، تو اون قرار داره شناسایی کنید.
بعد اون ISP رو از طریق یه IP معکوس اجرا کنید و سایت های دیگه ای رو که تو اون IP میزبانی میشند رو پیدا کنید.
بعد اون دامنه ها رو(سایت ها رو) از طریق یکی از ابزارهای گوگل مثل AMP cheker یا  richresults cheker اجرا کنید.
اگه این ابزارها برای این دامنه ها هم گزارش خطا دادند ممکنه نشون دهنده وجود خطا تو سرور باشه و می تونیم برای تشخیص علت ایجاد مشکل اقدام کنیم.

این گزارش ها تاریخ و زمان دقیق وقوع خطا و همچنین IP بازدیدکننده رو که باعث ایجاد خطا شده رو نشون میده.

یه مسئله معمول، می تونه خطا تو نحوه راه اندازی دیوارآتش باشه که ممکنه خیلی سخت گیرانه تنظیم شده باشه و به گوگل هم اجازه ورود نداده باشه.

اگه به گزارش های سرور دسترسی نداشتید با پشتیبان هاستینگ تون تماس بگیرید.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ajan*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"گوگل ممکنه با بعضی از کلمه های متضاد، مثل کلمه مترادف رفتار کنه"

مثلا تصور کنید قصد خرید ماشین دارید و "خرید ماشین" رو سرچ می کنید اما گوگل "فروش ماشین" رو براتون میاره. چون منظور شما رو متوجه شده و میخاد به نیاز شما جواب بده.

حالا سئوکارها چیکار بکنند؟ وقتی قصد فروش ماشین رو دارند صفحه رو برای کدوم کلمه بهینه کنند؟ خرید ماشین؟ فروش ماشین؟ یا هردو؟

ببینید منظور شما چی هست. اگه قصد تون فروش ماشین هست باید صفحه رو برای کلمه "فروش ماشین" بهینه کنید. چون حتی اگه صفحه رو برای خرید ماشین بهینه کنید، کسی که وارد صفحه تون میشه "کاربر هدف" نیست و نتیجه ای برای وب سایت تون نداره.
یعنی شما می تونید ترافیک بگیرید اما نمی تونید فروش(که قصد نهایی تون هست) داشته باشید.
بنابراین محتوا باید برای کاربر هدف نوشته بشه نه صرفا برای موتور جستجو.

این محتوا حدود یه ساعته که منتشر شده و با اینکه دیگه خیلی آخر وقته و شبه و امروزم کار کردم، خواستم داغ داغ نوش جان کنید.
هرچند بیشتر وقتا مطالبی که میذارم 24 ساعتم از انتشارشون نمی گذره.

شب خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ajan*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اولین روز هفته و آخرین شنبه بهاری تون بخیر

چرا رتبه یه سایت تو موبایل و دسکتاپ فرق میکنه؟
برای بعضی از جستجوها نیازهای کاربرا بسته به دستگاه متفاوت هست و این میتونه رو رتبه بندی تاثیر بذاره.
مثلا رو تلفن همراه شاید به اطلاعات محیطی نیاز داشته باشید(چون در حال حرکت باشید) اما رو دسکتاپ تصاویر یا فیلمای بیشتری تو نتایج جستجو نشون داده بشند.
بعضی وقتا هم دلیلش موبایل فرندلی بودن یه سایت هست که باعث میشه رو موبایل رتبه بهتری بگیره.

بنابراین گوگل تمایل داره ترکیب متفاوتی از نتایج رو نشون بده.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ajan*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
عصر آخرین روز بهاری بخیر

احتمالا شما هم تو جستجوهاتون تو گوگل، به FAQها برخورد کردید. FAQها چی هستند؟ وقتی سوالی می پرسیدید اون سوال و سوال های مشابه رو تو باکسی براتون نشون میداد و به صورت زیر منو جواب سوال ها رو هم براتون می نوشت. خب! این یه روش مناسب هست برای کاربرا اما باعث میشد بعضی از سایت ها و در واقع سئوکارا بتونند فضای بیشتری از وب رو بگیرند. حالا گوگل رویکردش رو تغییر داده و سوال و جواب ها رو محدود به دوتا نتیجه کرده(متوجه نشدم که تو همه کشورها اعمال شده یا نه) اما طبق گفته های جان مولر و دنی سالیوان فعلا این تصمیم جدید گوگل هست و البته ممکنه در آینده تغییر کنه.
یعنی فعلا میخاد دوتا سوال و جواب نشون بده.
چون گوگل میگه که همواره میخواد مناسب ترین نتایج رو ارائه بده(هم برای کاربرا و هم برای وب سایت ها)

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که برا یه مقاله طولانی آیا مناسب هست که کلمه کلیدی در انتهای مقاله تمرکز داشته باشه؟
جان مولر هم گفته که اگه می خواید حرفی بزنید، چیزی بگید جایی بگید که دیده بشه(اونقد خوشم میاد ازین جوری صحبت کردنش چون کاربردش می تونه محدود به وب نباشه)، بنابراین؛ کلمه کلیدی رو فقط در انتهای مقاله متمرکز نکنید بلکه تو؛
- عناوین(titels)
- سرفصل ها(heading)
- زیرعنوان ها(subheading)
- زیرنویس تصاویر
پراکنده کنید.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا گوگل میتونه بفهمه که چه سایتی، زودتر از بقیه محتوایی رو منتشر کرده؟
جان مولر هم گفته که: البته که میفهمه

بعدش پرسیدن:
پس چرا وقتی یکی دیگه محتوای ما رو میدزده، گوگل جایگاه بهتری بهش میده؟
جان مولر هم گفته:
این بستگی به این داره که گوگل چقد به یه سایت اعتماد داره.
شاید یه محتوای خوب منتشر کنید اما به طور کلی سایت کیفیت پایینی داشته باشه، اون وقت گوگل اجازه میده سایت سارق جایگاه بهتری داشته باشه. شاید تو این مرحله لازمه یه نگاهی به سایت تون بندازید و دستی به سر و روش بکشید.

بعد ادامه داده که:

یکی از موارد مهمی که باعث میشه گوگل به یه سایت اعتماد کنه، کیفیت لینک های ورودی و خروجی هست.
-بازم ازین کلمه اش خوشم میاد"کیفیت"-اینم میدونید دیگه کیفیت لینک رو چه چیزایی تعیین می کنند؟

خب! جان مولر بازم در ادامه گفته که:
اگه یه سایتی با محتوای شما رتبه بهتری گرفته احتمالا اون سایت سیگنال های کیفی بهتری داره اما اگه تو بررسی هاتون متوجه نشدید که مشکل سایت شما چی هست، با کس دیگه ای که با سایت شما ارتباطی نداره یه صحبتی بکنید(واقعا یه وقتایی افراد غیرمتخصص نظرات موثرتری دارند).

برا امروز همینا
پیشاپیش عید فردا رو تبریک میگم بهتون
آرزو می کنم تابستون همه مونو بپزه بعدشم بسوزونه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

دنی سالیوان به روزرسانی الگوریتم spam(برای مقابله با نتایج اسپم) رو تایید کرده.
این الگوریتم(اخیرا) یه بار 23ژوئن به روزرسانی شده و یه بار هم هفته آینده به روزرسانی میشه.
جزییات خاصی راجع به این آپدیت ارائه نشده.
این الگوریتم برای سایت هایی که قوانین گوگل رو رعایت می کنند نگران کننده نیست.

سایت های اسپم سایت هایی هستند که کاربرا رو فریب میدند و اونارو برای نصب بدافزار و دادن اطلاعات شخصی تشویق میکنن.
امااا..
اما حتی اگه سایتی قوانین گوگل رو رعایت کنه در صورتی که هک بشه، ممکنه با بعضی از حملات فیشینگ گوگل اون سایت رو هم اسپم شناسایی کنه.

سال گذشته سیستم های خودکار گوگل هرروز 25میلیارد صفحه اسپم رو از نتایج جستجو حذف کردند.

سربلندباشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تابستون حالش شبیه آدمیه که همه "رسیدن" اش رو میبیننن. اما نمیبینند چه عرقی داره میریزه واسه تک تک رسیدن هاش. نمیبینند چه داغی داره دلش واسه رسیدن یه توت. واسه شیرین شدن زردآلو. نمی بینند چه راهی رو اومده تا آلبالوهاش سرخ شن...و با داغ بیشتری قراره ادامه بده به خاطر آفتابگردون ها و انگورها... واس بادوم ها و گردوها...تابستون حالش شبیه آدمیه که میدونه واسه رسیدن باید عرق ریخت و داغ کشید...

-دیگه داشت یادم میرفت جان مولر چی گفته :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: -

گفته:
- ظاهر یه سایت میتونه رو رتبه بندی تاثیر داشته باشه
- اگه کاهش ترافیک داشته باشید(در حالیکه گوگل الگوریتم هاشو به روز نکرده باشه) ممکنه نشون دهنده مشکل تو کیفیت سایت تون باشه
- هر تغییری که برای بهبود کیفیت وب سایت ارائه میدید مدت زیادی طول میکشه تا تو نتایج جستجو خودشو نشون بده

فعلا همینا
وجودتون سرشار از گرما :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

MUM مخفف Multitask Unified Model فناوری جدیدی هست که توسط گوگل برای پاسخ گویی به سوالات پیچیده تر تولید شده.
گوگل برای اولین بار اطلاعات مربوط به MUM رو تو ماه می منتشر کرد و گفت که فعلا تو مرحله آزمایش هست و طی ماه ها و سال های آینده برای نتایج جستجو اعمال میشه. 
گوگل میگه در حال حاضر MUM تو نتایج جستجو، برای شناسایی بیشتر از 800 تا کلمه کلیدی برای جستجوی واکسن(کرونا) و ارائه اطلاعات قابل اعتماد، استفاده میشه.
جستجوی واکسن اولین و تنها کاربرد MUM در نتایج جستجو هست(فعلا و تاکنون).

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه یادتون باشه گوگل هفته پیش یکی از الگوریتم هاشو که مربوط به شناسایی محتوای اسپم بود، آپدیت کرد اما کارش تموم نشده بود و گفته بود بقیه اش بمونه واسه هفته بعد.
دیروز اینکارو انجام داد.
دنی سالیوان هم توییت کرده که این آپدیت مستقیما با آپدیت هفته گذشته مرتبط هست.

گوگل از هوش مصنوعی برای شناسایی محتوای اسپم استفاده میکنه.
همینطور گفته:
ما سایت هایی رو که دارای محتوای تولید شده خودکار هستند، نسبت به سال های گذشته 80% کاهش دادیم.

گوگل راجع به اینکه چرا این آپدیت تو 2 روز متفاوت از 2 هفته، انجام شده چیزی نگفته.
راجع به این هم که به روزرسانی ها مربوط به هوش مصنوعی بوده یا از یه فناوری جدید استفاده میکنه، صحبتی نکرده.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

مولر چند تا روش گفته برای سریع تر ایندکس شدن محتوای جدید وب سایت ها:
- جلوگیری از اضافه بار سرور: اگه سرور کند باشه، موتورهای جستجو هم همراه اون سرعت شونو کم می کنند
- ایجاد پیوندهای داخلی: به محتوای جدید پیوند داخلی بدید
- حذف URL های غیر ضروری از سایت
- کیفیت وب سایت را بالا نگه دارید: کیفیت بالای وب سایت چیزی غیر از مسایل فنی است

تو پست بعدی نکته های جزیی تری راجع به ایندکس شدن محتوا عرض می کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یکی-دو تا نکته عرض کنم راجع به ایندکس شدن محتوا تو گوگل:

هر چقد گوگل راحت تر بتونه صفحاتی رو که به نظر شما مهم هستند، آسون تر تشخیص بده- crawl و ایندکس شدنش هم آسون تره.
مثلا تو یه سایت فروشگاهی، با پیوند دادن به محصولات جدید تو صفحه اصلی، گوگل دیگه مجبور نیست از لابه لای دسته ها پیدا شون کنه و اینطوری سریع تر میتونند ایندکس بشند.

هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که گوگل صفحه خاصی رو ایندکس کنه(خودمم امروز فهمیدم اینو). حتی وقتی محتوایی ایندکس میشه لزوما به کاربرا نشون داده نمیشه و ممکنه به مرور از فهرست خارج بشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ریدایرکت ها(تغییر مسیرها) هم رو سئو تاثیر دارند.
تفاوت بین ریدایرکت ها برای کاربرها قابل تشخیص نیست اما گوگل رفتار متفاوتی با اون ها داره(چون هر کدوم قدرت و پیام متفاوتی دارند).
ریدایرکت های دایمی قدرتمندتر هستند.

اینجا شش نوع ریدایرکت رو معرفی می کنم:
- ریدایرکت سمت سرور دایمی(Permanent server side redirects): ریدایرکت 301 و 308 نشون میده که این URL برای همیشه منتقل شده
- ریدایرکت موقت سمت سرور(Temporary server side redirects): گوگل URL قدیمی رو تو نتایجش نگه میداره و موقتا بازدید کننده ها رو به آدرس جدید میفرسته
- ریدایرکت متا رفرش فوری(Instant meta refresh redirect): گوگل اینا رو به عنوان ریدایرکت دایمی تعبیر میکنه
- ریدایرکت متا رقرش باتاخیر(Delayed meta refresh redirect): به عنوان ریدایرکت موقت تعبیر میشند
- ریدایرکت جاوااسکریپت(JavaScript location redirects): پس از جستجوی URL ها گوگل جاوااسکریپت ها رو بررسی میکنه
- ریدایرکت رمزنگاری(Crypto redirects): وقتی با یه لینک، به صفحه جدید آدرس میدید گوگل اینو ریدایرکت رمزنگاری شده تعبیر میکنه

تا جایی که امکان داره همیشه از ریدایرکت نوع اول استفاده کنید اگه نشد از متا رفرش و اگه اونم نشد از ریدایرکت جاوااسکریپت.
ریدایرکت رمزنگاری شده هم روشی نیست که بهش دل ببندید!

فک کنم بازم پست داشته باشیم امروز :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر سوال شده که با محتوای قدیمی باکیفیت پایین چکار باید کرد؟
جان مولر هم با دو دیدگاه به این سوال جواب داده.

دیدگاه اول اینه:
آیا محتوا به دلیل "قدیمی بودن" کیفیت پایینی داره؟
صرفا قدیمی بودن به معنی بد بودن یه محتوا نیست. بعضی وقتا محتوای خوب و قدیمی رو باید به یه محتوای جدید مشابه ریدایرکت کرد.

دیدگاه دوم اینه:
برای محتوای با کیفیت پایین چیکار می تونیم بکنیم؟
اگه محتوا خجالت آوره(از نظر سطح کیفیت) در مرحله اول باید بهبودش داد. بعضی از محتواها هم قابل بهبود دادن نیستند-مثل راهنماهای استفاده از محصولاتی که دیگه تولید نمیشند- در این صورت لازمه که حذف بشند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## amirgoogle

مرسی عالی هستید اطلاعات خوبی انتقال میدین.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

> مرسی عالی هستید اطلاعات خوبی انتقال میدین.


ممنونم از حسن نظرتون

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل یکی از آپدیت های هسته ایش رو 1 ژوئیه/جولای(2 روز پیش) منتشر کرد. این آپدیت ادامه آپدیت های گذشته هست. گوگل ماه پیش حدود 5 بار الگوریتم هاشو به روز کرده. تاثیر بعضی از الگوریتم ها بیشتر از بقیه ست و حداقل یکی-دو هفته طول میکشه تا خودشو نشون بده.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر درباره آینده سئو پرسیدند و جان مولر ضمن تحسین سوال صراحتا گفته که نمیدونه.
بعد ادامه داده:
مردم نگران این هستند که الگوریتم های گوگل و یادگیری ماشین اونقدر پیشرفت کنه که خودش سایت ها رو درک کنه و دیگه نیازی به سئو نباشه، اما من فکر نمی کنم این اتفاق بیفته.
بعد از CMSها مثال زده:
همونطور که CMSها باعث نشدند توسعه وب سایت ها منسوخ بشه به نظر میرسه در آینده هم سئو توسط ابزارهای مختلف، خودکار بشه و اینطور نیست که از بین بره بلکه تکامل پیدا میکنه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به استفاده بیش از حد از پیوندهای داخلی سوال پرسیدند. جان مولر هم جواب داده:
اگه بیش از اندازه از پیوندهای داخلی استفاده کنید گوگل نمی تونه ساختار سایت رو، درست درک کنه. اگه همه صفحات سایت به همدیگه پیوند داشته باشند در واقع هیچ ساختاری وجود نداره.
همین طور پیوندها به گوگل این پیام رو میدند که "این صفحه مهمه" که با پیوندهای بیش از اندازه گوگل نمیفهمه که کدوم مهم تره(یکی دوتا لینک داخلی قدرت بیشتری داره)

اینم بگیم که:
گوگل برای درک ساختار سایت از نقشه سایت استفاده میکنه اما پیوندهای داخلی برای درک شفاف تر و بهتر این ساختار کمک می کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اول یه اشاره ای بکنم به برنامه های(ابزارهای) شخص ثالث، بعد مطلب اصلی رو عرض کنم:
برنامه های شخص ثالث گوگل برنامه هایی هستند که خود گوگل ارائه شون نکرده اما اونا سعی می کنن با در نظر گرفتن معیارهای گوگل بهتون کمک کنند-این نرم افزارها یا برنامه ها می تونن مفید باشند یا نباشند-
بعضی از برنامه های سوم شخص هم وجود دارند که یه کیفیت یه سایت رو(از نظر سئو) بررسی می کنند.
برنامه های شخص ثالث یا همون سوم شخص(3rd party) فقط در مورد گوگل نیستند و تو زمینه های دیگه هم می تونن وجود داشته باشند.

حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب؛
جان مولر راجع به استفاده ازین ابزارها گفته که:
بعضی ازین ابزارها به عواملی توجه می کنند که تاثیری رو رتبه بندی ندارند(و ممکنه یه فاکتور رو بیش از اندازه مهم نشون بدند).
بهتر اینه که جای تمرکز رو اینکه نمره ای که از برنامه های شخص ثالث می گیرید ارتقا پیدا کنه- رو این توجه بشه که کیفیت کلی سایت بهتر بشه. چون سئو مجموعه ای از عوامل هست نه فقط یک عامل.
جای تمرکز رو یه فاکتور، طیف گسترده ای از معیارها رو مورد توجه قرار بدید.

زندگی هاتون پر از برکت :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینبار جان مولر پرسیده و دوی نگوین(Duy Nguyen) جواب داده:
جان مولر پرسیده که خیلی وقتا ازم سوال میپرسن که رقبا با اسپم کردن و کارای غیرقانونی رتبه خوب گرفتند، چیکار کنیم آخه؟ به پلیس گوگل بگیم؟ اصلا میشه کاری کرد؟
دوی نگوین هم جواب داده: بیشتر وقتا با این کارا رتبه خوب نمی گیرند اما اگه جدی جدی مطمئن هستید که اینطوره به Spam report گوگل اطلاع بدید.

بعد با سئو کلاه سفیدا همدردی کردند و گفتند: نرید سر لج، کارای بد بکنید.

بعدشم ادامه دادند:
گیرم گوگل رو گول زدند کاربرا رو که نمیشه گوگل زد. اگه محتوای خوبی نداشته باشند مخاطب شونو از دست میدند(بنابراین شما هم سایت تونو برای مخاطب بسازید)... و در ادامه گفتند: به طور کلی تمرکز رو یه موضوع بیشتر مواقع تاثیر منفی داره(دست کم باعث میشه از اون ور بیفتید).

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر و دوی نگوین(Duy Nguyen) طی صحبت هایی که باهم داشتند به دارنده های سایت از مزایای ثبت نام تو سرچ کنسول گفتند، و اشاره کردند که باعث میشه هک سایت یا... به شما اطلاع داده بشه. همینطور با اطلاعاتی که سرچ کنسول بهتون میده انگیزه بیشتری پیدا می کنید برای به روز نگه داشتن سایت تون.
همین طور گفتند که بیشتر سایت های قدیمی(از نظر تکنیک) مورد سواستفاده قرار میگیرند و در واقع اینجور سایت ها با اجرای کارای منسوخ شده، کل سیستم رو به دردسر میندازند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر پیشنهاد کرده از CMS استفاده نکنید!!
جان مولر پیشنهاد میکنه که برای سایت هایی که محتواشون به روز نمیشه بهتره HTML ثابت داشته باشند و از CMS(مثلا وردپرس) استفاده نکنند.
این برای امنیت سایت شون بهتره.

فک کنم بازم پست داریم امروز :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که چرا کلمات کلیدی بی ربط(کلمات کلیدی نامعمول یا نامربوط به اون سایت) تو (سرچ کنسول)سایت شون نشون داده میشه؟
-مخصوصا که وقتی سایت شونو با اون کلمات کلیدی جستجو می کنند نمی تونند پیدا کنند-
مولر هم گفته: ممکنه بنا به دلایلی مثل شخصی سازی، جستجوی محلی یا تصاویر باشه(یعنی تو جستجوهای محلی یا تصاویر سایت موردنظر رو نشون بده)
اما برای پاسخ دقیق تر می تونند کشور مبدا رو(تو سرچ کنسول) تنظیم کنند و نتایج رو برای اون جستجو ببینند.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که حدود شش سال هست بازدید سایت شونو از دست دادند!! حالا یه تیم سئو استخدام کنند، خوبه؟
.
.
.
 :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
.
.
.
-(شش سال؟! چه دلی داره این مدیر)-
.
.
.
جان مولر بدون سرزنش این مدیر و با حوصله جواب داده: گاهی وقتا سئو نمی تونه به سایت تون کمک کنه(اونقد دوس دارم اینطوری جواب دادنشو، از ریشه اصلاح میکنه...). شش سال زمان زیادی هست و تو این شش سال چیزای زیادی عوض شدند. حتی این افت بازدید و رتبه، به دلیل مجازات های گوگل یا مشکلات فنی هم نیست چون اونا رو میشه با سئو برطرف کرد. "استراتژی" این سایت منسوخ شده. استراتژی یه سایت به هر دلیلی ممکنه کهنه بشه. اگه سایتی محتوایی(محصولی) تولید کنه که کسی بهش اهمیت نمیده هیچ سئویی نمی تونه به اون کمک کنه.

لحظه هاتون پر از برکت :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدند که بعد از اینکه URL هاشون به یه CDN جدید منتقل شدند، ایندکس شدن محتواشون با افت قابل توجهی روبرو شده...چرا اینطور شده؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده که تغییرات تو زیرساخت ها می تونه باعث افت سرعت ایندکس شدن بشه. البته هدف، آسون تر آپدیت شدن سایت هست. گاهی سایتی که در حال ایجاد تغییر اساسی هست ممکنه در مدت زمان کمی(مثلا یه هفته) تغییرات متعددی داشته باشه. ایندکس کردن سایتی که مدام در حال تغییره، باعث سردرگمی گوگل هست برای همین وقتی زیر ساخت ها تغییر می کنند گوگل هم رفتارشو تغییر میده تا سایت به ثبات برسه.

CDN یا شبکه تحویل محتوا چی هست؟
شبکه ای از سرورهای مستقر تو کل دنیا. هدفش این هست که محتوا رو با ارائه از سروری که به شخص بازدید کننده از سایت نزدیکتر هست، سریع تر به مخاطب برسونه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد تبادل لینک پرسیدند و جان مولر هم جواب داده:
تبادل لینک(یعنی دو سایت لینک همدیگه رو تو سایت شون قرار بدند)، نقض قوانین گوگل هست. الگوریتم های گوگل سعی می کنند این لینک ها رو نادیده بگیرند اما تیم اسپم کاری به کارشون نداره(یعنی به لینک ها اهمیت نمیدند اما سایت ها رو هم جزو سایت های اسپم حساب نمی کنند) اما اگه بیشتر لینک های یه سایت ازین نوع باشه ممکنه گوگل در موردشون اقدام دستی انجام بده.
قبلا گفتیم اقدام دستی چی هست...

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ویژگی directApply گوگل چی هست؟
به کارفرماها تو جذب متقاضیان کار کمک میکنه.

این علامت گذاری برای شغل هایی مناسب هست که روند درخواست خاصی برای شغل مورد نظر وجود داره. مثلا پس از ورود کاربر به صفحه درخواست شغل(از طریق گوگل) نیاز نیست بیشتر از یکبار روی درخواست کلیک بشه. یعنی برای درخواست شغل اگه اطلاعات از طریق فرم دریافت میشه نباید فایل رزومه هم درخواست بشه.

کارفرماها می تونن ازین ویژگی استفاده کنند اما مثل بعضی از ویژگی های دیگه گوگل ممکنه بلافاصله برای سایت مورد نظر کار نکنه و کمی طول بکشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به مخفی کردن پیوندهای وابسته پرسیدند. جان مولر هم جواب داده که:
تا جایی که به گوگل مربوطه لینک های وابسته کاملا خوب هستند. اما این پیوندها دو تا شرط رو باید داشته باشند:
- باید محتوای منحصر بفردی ارائه بدند(بیشتر منظورشون محتوای باکیفیت و اصلی هست)
- لینک های وابسته باید اعلام بشند(هم برای کاربرا و هم برای موتورهای جستجو)
  برای موتورهای جستجو از rel="nofollow" یا rel="sponsored" استفاده بشه.

بنابراین لازم نیست پیوندهای وابسته مخفی یا مبهم بشند.

نمونه از پیوندهای وابسته یا affiliate links محصولاتی هستند که تو یه سایتی فروخته میشند اما هم زمان، لینک اون محصول تو سایت دیگه هم وجود داره(و سایتی که محصول رو ارائه میکنه-به عنوان لینک وابسته-اشاره هم میکنه که سایت مبدا کجا هست)

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل سرچ کنسول، به صفحه راهنمای AMP لینک میده. موقع بررسی URLها در گزارش های Page Experience و Core Web Vitals این لینک ظاهر میشه. این راهنما شامل بهینه سازی های اضافی هست که به بهبود تجربه کاربر کمک میکنه. این راهنما اولین بار سال گذشته منتشر شد و به طور پیوسته با اطلاعاتی که از تجزیه و تحلیل عملکرد سایت های AMP به دست میاد به روز میشه.

یه نمونه از موارد اخیرا اضافه شده به راهنما، توصیه هایی برای بارگیری قلم های سفارشی هست که به دارنده های سایت کمک میکنه تا LCP و CLS رو بهینه کنند.

چون AMP بخشی از مجموعه رسمی گوگل نیست، ممکنه برای همه در دسترس نباشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل ابزارهای رایگان برای بازاریابان سفر راه اندازی کرده. گوگل گزارش میده جستجوهای "کجا مسافرت کنم"، "آیا می تونم مسافرت کنم"، "محدودیت سفر کوید" تقریبا به بالاترین حدش رسیده. گوگل هم برای پاسخ گویی به این نیازها مجموعه ای از ابزارها رو ایجاد کرده که اطلاعات مناسب رو فراهم میکنه. گوگل آزمایش این ابزارها رو دسامبر گذشته در بعضی از کشورها آغاز کرده و حالا تو آمریکا هم راه اندازی میشه. این ابزارها با عنوان travel insights with google شناخته میشند.

 :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: چون قبلا چیزی در موردش نمی دونستم خواستم یه ذره ببینم چی هست،... نشد!-به طور کلی صفحات خیلی خوبی داره گوگل که با روش هایی که ماها بلدیم نمیشه ازشون بازدید کرد(چون گوگل میدونه ما چی کار می کنیم همه رو مسدود میکنه)-اما لینکش اینه:

https://travelinsights.withgoogle.com/

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
همیشه فک میکنم وقتی میگن "عید بر عاشقان مبارک باد" منظورشون امروزه. قربانی کردن تمناهای کوچیک برای رویاهای بزرگ...این عید مبارک مون باشه.

گوگل برای ناشران ویدئو این امکان رو میده که فیلم هاشون رو برای "لحظات کلیدی(key moments)" علامت گذاری کنند که به کاربرا اجازه میده مستقیما به بخش های خاص فیلم برند. این قابلیت SeektoAction نام داره.
اگه مالکان سایت ترجیح میدند لحظات اصلی به روش قدیمی شناسایی بشه می تونند از نشانه گذاری کلیپ به جای SeektoAction استفاده کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر میگه هاست اختصاصی از نظر سئو، هیچ مزیتی نسبت به هاست اشتراکی نداره. شاید اولش به نظر برسه که سرعت هاست اختصاصی بالاتره(در نتیجه سرعت وب سایت بالاتره) اما نمیشه حکم قطعی داد. سرعت سرور به عواملی مثل میزان بار سرور هم بستگی داره بنابراین این امکان هست که سرعت هاست اختصاصی پایین بیاد و سرعت هاست اشتراکی بالا باشه، پس بنا به دلایل سئو- مجبور نیستید سایت تونو به هاست اختصاصی یا IP اختصاصی انتقال بدید.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بعضی وقتا تو گزارش های سرچ کنسول، URLهای ایندکس شده رو به صورت خزیده شده اما ایندکس نشده نشون میده...
راه حلی که جان مولر پیشنهاد میده اینه:
چند کلمه از صفحه مربوطه رو انتخاب و جستجو کنید. اگه تو جستجوهای طبیعی URL شما نشون داده میشه، گزارش سرچ کنسول رو جدی نگیرید.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گری ایلیس(Gary Illyes) توصیه میکنه که ریدایرکت ها رو حداقل به مدت یکسال داشته باشید. گوگل تایید میکنه که وقتی ریدایرکت ها به مدت یکسال فعال باشند سیگنال های دایمی رو از یه URL به آدرس دیگه منتقل میکنه. مدیرای سایت می تونند پس از این مدت ریدایرکت ها رو حذف کنند و گوگل هم تا مدت نامعلومی اینا رو نگه میداره. البته یکسال حداقل زمان هست و اگه می تونید این زمان رو بیشتر کنید.

تعطیلی خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه کار جدیدی که گوگل انجام داده اینه که برای نتایجی که میاره، دلیل انتخاب شدن اونا رو هم میاره!!
یه زیرعنوان به جستجوها اضافه شده(Your search & this result) که به شما میگه چرا اون نتیجه، نشون داده شده.

اینطوری سئوکارها بهتر می تونند کارشونو انجام بدند.

منبع این خبر خود گوگل هست ولی گفته میشه که فعلا برای 10% کاربرا تو آمریکا این بخش فعاله و به تدریج قراره بیشتر بشه.
https://blog.google/products/search/...re-from-search

به نظرم خیلی جالبه و کاش اینجور امکانات با سرعت کرونا رشد میکرد و تو جستجوهای ما هم در دسترس بود.

فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چرا امکان داره گوگل پرسش و پاسخ های یه سایت رو از rich results حذف کنه؟
*کسی که این سوال رو پرسیده حذف شدن از rich results رو نوعی مجازات دونسته و میخواد بدونه که چرا گوگل قبلا بهش هشدار نداده.

جان مولر هم جواب داده:
ما نتایج غنی(rich results) رو تضمین نمی کنیم، بنابراین قبل از حذف شدن هشداری داده نمیشه اما وقتی صفحه شما از علامت گذاری صحیح استفاده میکنه-یادم باشه یه توضیحی عرض کنم خدمتتون- واجد شرایط نشون داده شدن میشه.
نتایج غنی با گذشت زمان تغییر می کنند و این توانایی رو دارند که یکی دو رقیب رو از نتایج جستجو خارج کنند(و این یعنی شما رقیب کمتری تو نتایج غنی دارید).

و جان مولر ادامه داده:
برای انتخاب یه صفحه برای نتایج غنی، سطوح مختلفی داریم که بررسی می کنیم. از یه طرف باید از نظر فنی درست اجرا شده باشه. از طرف دیگه باید با سیاست های گوگل مطابقت داشته باشه و سومین نکته هم کیفیت کلی وب سایت هست.
اگه پس از به روزرسانی الگوریتم ها این تغییرات مشاهده شد(حذف شدن از rich results) احتمالا گوگل در مورد کیفیت وب سایت شما تردید کرده، اما اگه قرار باشه در این مورد اقدام دستی انجام بشه، گوگل تو سرچ کنسول اطلاع میده.

-برای اینکه یه صفحه تو rich results نشون داده بشه، لازمه که داده های ساختاری اون صفحه به درستی کدگذاری بشند-

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
پیشاپیش عید غدیر مبارک

دو روزه که گوگل شروع به آپدیت الگوریتم link spam کرده(کارم زیاد بود و فرصت جمع و جور نوشتنش رو نداشتم-آخه مطالبی که براتون ترجمه می کنم اینقد کوتاه نیستند و سعی می کنم اصل مطلب رو منتقل کنم فقط)...حدود دو هفته طول میکشه رو نتایج جستجو تاثیر کنه.

گوگل از دارنده های سایت می خواد که لینک ها رو، درست برچسب گذاری کنند.

گوگل توصیه میکنه؛
برای لینک های وابسته (affiliate links) و حمایت شده(links from sponsored) از rel="sponsored" و برای پست های مهمان از rel="nofollow" استفاده بشه.

همین طور گفته برای پیوندهای مشکل ساز ممکنه اقدام دستی انجام بده.

قلب تون مملو از شادی بی پایان :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل با بازخوردهایی که کاربرا میدن چطور رفتار میکنه(در مورد رتبه بندی سایت ها)؟
بعضیا که لازمه فورا رسیدگی بشند، بلافاصله ترتیب اثر داده میشند اما بعضی وقتا هم باید گوگل یه تغییراتی رو سیستم خودش بده و بعد کاری بکنه که همین کارو میکنه اما طبق گفته جان مولر نتایج جستجو بیشتر به صورت الگوریتمی اصلاح میشند.

کاربرا چطوری می تونند به گوگل بازخورد بدند؟
مستقیم ترین راه برای ارسال بازخورد به گوگل درباره کیفیت نتایج جستجو، استفاده از لینک send feedback تو قسمت پایین نتایج جستجو هست. این بازخورد مستقیما به دست تیمی از گوگل میرسه تا بررسی-سازماندهی و اولویت بندی بشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل شرایط قرار گرفتن تو rich result ها رو تغییر داده. با استفاده از داده های ساختاری claim Review میشه یه صفحه رو برای قرار گرفتن تو rich results بررسی کرد. اون چیزی که تو claim Review تغییر کرده اینه؛
قبلا:
یه صفحه واحد می تونه چندین عنصر claim Review رو برای موضوعات جداگانه، داشته باشه.
الان:
یه صفحه فقط باید یه عنصر claim Review داشته باشه و گرنه بررسی نمیشه(این قانون در مورد بازدید کننده ها صدق نمیکنه)

تو روال قبلی میشد یه صفحه رو برای چندین موضوع کاندید کرد(بالاخره شاید یکیشو گوگل قبول می کرد)، الان دیگه نمیشه و فقط رو یه موضوع باید تمرکز داشت.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن، رتبه صفحات وبلاگ شون خوبه اما صفحات محصول رتبه خوبی ندارند...و راه حل خواستند.
جان مولر هم ضمن اشاره به اینکه رتبه بندی صفحات محصول مشکل تره، گفته: از صفحات وبلاگ به صفحات محصول لینک بدید. البته نه به همه محصولات، بلکه به محصولات مهم تر-مثلا پرفروش تر-
کسی که سوال پرسیده گفته که این کارا رو انجام میده ولی نتیجه رضایت بخش نیست هنوز...
جان مولر بهش قوت قلب داده و جواب داده: کارای درستی می کنی اما "تلاش برای پیدا کردن اشکال همیشه بهترین راه برای سئوی صفحات نیست" یه وقتایی رقابت قوی هست و طول میکشه تا رشدت رو ببینی...

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل از یه فناوری جدید استفاده میکنه که باعث میشه سرعت انتشار به روزرسانی ها افزایش پیدا کنه.
فناوری TF-Ranking به گفته گوگل یه پلت فرم یادگیری ماشین هست و میتونه برای بهبود یادگیری عصبی برای رتبه بندی الگوریتم ها و همین طور الگوریتم های پردازش زبان طبیعی مثل BERT استفاده بشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
خواستم بنویسم اولین روز هفته تون بخیر یهو شک کردم که اصلا اولین روز هفته ست یا نه!(یه وقتایی طوری کار میکنی که اصلا روز و فصل و سال یادت میره)...تازه بعد فکر کردن و تمرکز کردن متقاعد شدم که امروز باید شنبه باشه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: امروز هم، نه تنها شنبه بلکه روز فانوس دریایی هم هست...
بازم از جان مولر سوال پرسیدن و جان مولر هم طرز فکر گوگل رو بهشون گفته:
سوال راجع به پیوندهای وابسته(affiliate) هست و تعدادشون تو یه صفحه و...؟
گوگل هم میگه اصلا تعداد پیوندها برا ما مهم نیست و فقط محتوایی که این پیوندها بهش اشاره میکنن مهمه که باکیفیت باشه، و حتی طول محتوا هم اهمیت نداره و فقط کیفیت محتواست که مهمه.

هفته خوبی داشته باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر در مورد Core Web Vitals(CWV) صحبت کرده و گفته که اگه کسی نمره CWV بالاتری داشته باشه به هیچ وجه به این معنی نیست که تو سرچ ها هم رتبه بالاتری میگیره بلکه ارتباط مهم تره(اینکه محتوای شما ارتباط بیشتری با نیاز کاربر داشته باشه)...و در واقع تو این گفتگو قصد داشته بگه که بیش از حد به CWV توجه نکنیم و انتظار نداشته باشیم که بار سئوی سایت ما رو فقط CWV به دوش بکشه و سربلند بیرون بیاد.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بعد خوندن کلی حرفای جان مولر در مورد جزییات سئوی محلی و غیر محلی اون چیزی که به نظرم جالب اومد گفتنش اینه که، جان مولر میگه: ثبت کردن سایت تو (Google My Business)GMB برای سایت هایی که مشتریای ملی یا جهانی دارند ممکنه اصلا خوب نباشه چون باعث بشه که سایت تو نتایج جستجو، فقط تو جستجوهای محلی نشون داده بشه و از صفحه نتایج کلی حذف بشه.

راستی اینجا داره بارون میاد :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که اگه سایتی 5 روز از کار بیفته چقد طول میکشه رتبه اش برگرده؟
جان مولر جواب داده:
اگه وب سایت برای مدت کوتاهی خراب شه احتمالا رتبه اش پایین نمیاد و باید عرض یکی-دو هفته رتبه اش برگرده. اگه بیشتر طول کشید این افت رتبه از خرابی سایت نیست و دلیل دیگه ای داره مثلا شاید دلیلش به روزرسانی الگوریتم های گوگل باشه...

بعد جان مولر اومده بیشتر توضیح داده که من خیلی خوشم اومد و برا شما هم می نویسم:

اگه سایتی موقتا خراب شه گوگل اونو مشکل کیفیتی نمیبینه -این یه مشکل فنی هست و الگوریتم ها اونو مشکل کیفیتی نمی بینند-
اگه سایت خطای HTTP 5xx رو برگردونه، گوگل تقریبا روز بعد هم یه سر به سایت میزنه و تا چند روز هیچ اتفاق خاصی تو رتبه بندی نمیفته
اگه سایت خطای HTTP 4xx رو برگردونه صفحات از حالت ایندکس خارج میشند(گوگل به این افت رتبه نمیگه) اما خب به هرحال دیگه ترافیک نمیگیره سایت

بعد برگشتن سایت هم اول صفحات مهم تر بازیابی میشند و به زودی رتبه های قبلی شونو به دست میارند.

در نهایت بعد این همه توضیح خوب جان مولر توصیه کرده:
تصور نکنید که افت رتبه به خودی خود برطرف میشه. این چیزی هست که باید انجامش بدید نه اینکه منتظرش بمونید.

لحظه هاتون پر از حس خوب :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل سرچ کنسول تغییراتی تو بخش Page Experience ایجاد کرده.
هدف عمده این تغییرات درک بیشتر سئوکارها بوده.
گوگل برای حذف بخشی از گزارش ها دلایلی آورده که ظاهرا قصد داره بگه اون بخش ها اونقدرا هم مهم نبودند یا اصلا به مالک سایت ربطی نداشتند.

آخرین پست مون بود امروز
با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

جان مولر میگه: الگوریتم های گوگل برای رتبه بندی یه سایت از نظرات مشتریا(کاربرا) استفاده نمیکنه، اما می تونه توجه گوگل رو جلب کنه.
با اینکه نظرات کاربرا تو رتبه سایت تاثیر نداره اما ممکنه رو rich resultها(یا جاهای دیگه) تاثیرگذار باشه.

موفق باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
ایام شهادت امام حسین علیه السلام رو به دوستدارانشون تسلیت عرض می کنم.
عصر آخرین روز مردادتون بخیر

اخیرا گوگل تو نتایج جستجوها جای تگ عنوان(H1) یه متن دیگه از صفحه رو قرار میده. بعضیا میگن عنوان رو حتی با یه متن از صفحه دیگه همون وب سایت جایگزین میکنه، یا حتی به جاش یه پیوند داخلی میذاره-البته فعلا نمی دونم تو جستجوهای فارسی هم این اتفاق افتاده یا نه-
بعضیا میگن ممکنه بعدا همه چی به حالت قبلی برگرده. بعضیام میگن ممکنه یه الگوریتم جدید باشه.
احتمالا اینبار تو جلسات پرسش و پاسخ با جان مولر راجع به این موضوع هم سوالای خوبی بپرسند اما اون چیزی که فعلا جان مولر گفته اینه که:
عناوین مهم اند و از اونا برای رتبه بندی سایت استفاده میشه اما اینطور نیست که زمانی رو که صرف پیدا کردن مناسب ترین عنوان می کنید، بهترین استفاده از زمان باشه.
منظورش اینه که:
عناوین مهم اند اما ارزش بیش از اندازه تاکید کردن رو ندارند.

بازم پست داریم... :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

راجع به ایندکس نشدن بخشی از محتوای سایت سوال پرسیدن و جان مولر گفته که اینکه 20درصد یه سایت ایندکس نشه طبیعیه...
بعد سوال کننده پرسیده که: آیا ممکنه بخاطر این باشه که سرور بیش از حد بار شده؟
پاسخ داده شده که: اگه سرور بیش از حد بار شده باشه ممکنه خطای 500 رو بده. اگه گوگل بات خطای 500 رو دریافت نکرده مشکل ایندکس نشدن بخاطر اضافه بار سرور نیست...

سعی می کنم تو روزای آینده بازم پستای زیاد بذارم براتون
همه تونو به مهربونی خدا میسپارم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امروز روز پزشکه. درست که فک کنیم پزشکا هم تعمیرکارند :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: تعمیرکار آدم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ...
آیا تعمیرکارا هم پزشکند؟

سئوکارا چی؟اونا هم دکتر محتواند؟
به هرحال اگه دنبال فرصت باشیم برا قدرشناسی از همدیگه همه این روزا یه فرصت اند واقعا. حالا میشه با یکم شوخی، حتی قشنگ تر قدرشناسی کرد.

از جان مولر در مورد ایندکس نشدن محتوا سوال پرسیده شده بود که تو پست قبلی یه حالت شو عرض کردم.
ممکنه شرایط دیگه ای هم باشه اما مثل خیلی از وقتای دیگه کیفیت کلی سایت هست که میزان صفحات ایندکس شده رو تعیین میکنه.
مثلا رو یه سایت کوچیک اگه 5 صفحه ایندکس نشده وجود داشته باشه به این معنی نیست که اون 5 صفحه کیفیت پایینی دارند بلکه به این معنی هست که گوگل اون سایت رو اونقدر باکیفیت نمیبینه که همه صفحاتش رو ایندکس کنه.
این موضوع چیزی غیر از مسایل فنی هست(هر چند که مسایل فنی هم رو کیفیت سایت تاثیر دارند).
اما همونطور که رو بهبود کیفیت سایت کار می کنید کم کم درصد صفحات ایندکس نشده تون میاد پایین.

دلاتون خوش

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

2-3 تا پست قبل تر در مورد این صحبت کردیم که گوگل عناوین رو با یه متن از محتوا جایگزین میکنه...
حالا دنی سالیوان(از گوگل) اومده پیشنهاداتی میده:
مثلا میگه بهتره گوگل یه تگ هم داشته باشه با عنوان I really mean it(واقعا منظورم اینه) که مثلا عنوان با متن جایگزین نشه. یا تو سرچ کنسول جایی باشه که وقتی کاربر مایل نیست عنوان، جایگزین بشه-فرضا بره اونجا تیک شو بزنه...بعد یه شروطی هم پیشنهاد میده و میگه هر سایت مثلا 5 بار بتونه ازین حالتا استفاده کنه...

گوگله دیگه. یه وقتایی اشتباهی، اشتباه میکنه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
روز تعطیلی تون بخیر
امروز اومدم دفتر کارم فقط برا ترجمه و نشر مطالبی که این روزا کمتر فرصت کردم انجام شون بدم...به افتخار خودم و عزیزانی که دنبال می کنند و می خونند :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ...فک کنم تا 10 شب هم در خدمتتون باشم و همچنان بنویسم. خب بریم با هم دیگه بخونیم...

گوگل به روزرسانی الگوریتم لینک اسپم رو 24 آگوست تکمیل کرد(البته همین الان سه ساعته که این مقاله منتشر شده).
قبلا گوگل گفته بود این آپدیت 2هفته طول میکشه اما بیشتر طول کشید، و در واقع به نفع مدیران سایت و سئوکارا بود تا لینک های اسپم رو از سایت شون پاک کنند.
حالا این آپدیت، کنار همون موضوعی که تو پستای اخیر هم راجع بهش صحبت کردیم(جا به جایی عنوان با قسمتی از محتوا که سئوکارا بهش میگند Titlepocalypse) به یکی از دغدغه های جدی تبدیل شده(چون برای تحلیل ورودی و نرخ تبدیل سایت شون باید رو *دو* تا نکته مهم تمرکز کنند).
اما به هر حال؛
تمرکز رو تولید محتوا با کیفیت بالا و بهبود تجربه کاربر در مقایسه با لینک های دستکاری شده، قدرت بیشتری داره

و همون طور که جان مولر تو فوریه 2021 گفته بود:
ارتباط تو ایجاد پیوند مهمه.

یعنی شما اگه بک لینک بگیرید اما اون سایت و اون مخاطب اگه تو طیف اهداف شما نباشه ارتباط مناسب ایجاد نمیشه و عملا فایده ای نداره.

بریم پستای بعدی تا ساعت 10 نشده :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

با یه پرسش و پاسخ خوب و نسبتا طولانی در خدمتتونم

از جان مولر پرسیدن که صفحاتی که ایندکس شدند اما از گوگل ورودی قابل قبولی نمی گیرند، آیا باید de-index بشند یا کنونیکال بگیرند؟
-چون بعضی وقتا میگند که برای اینکه سایتی نمره کیفی بالاتری بگیره بهتره صفحاتی که ورودی مناسبی ندارند حذف بشند-

جان مولر هم جواب داده:
گوگل برای جستجوهای ارگانیک نمره کیفی نداره و در اصل گوگل امتیازی با عنوان نمره کیفی نداره اصلا و این ترکیب "نمره کیفی" به این شکل که تو سوال گفته شده بیشتر مربوط به تبلیغات و...اینجور مسایل هست.

بعد هم در مورد نحوه برخورد با صفحات با کیفیت پایین حرفای خوبی زده که بخاطر اینکه خسته نشید تو پست بعدی عرض می کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: ..

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ازینجا موندیم که جان مولر واسه صفحات با کیفیت پایین چی پیشنهاد میده.
میگند کارای زیادی میشه کرد:
حذف صفحات، بهبود دادنشون، ترکیب کردنشون و...
و ادامه داده:
ترافیک پایین الزاما نشون دهنده کیفیت پایین نیست و خودش صفحه ای رو صرفا به دلیل ترافیک پایین حذف نمیکنه.

یه کار درست این هست که اگه تعداد صفحاتی که این شرایط رو دارند کم هست، کیفیت صفحات رو ببرید بالا اما اگه صفحات زیادی دارید که ورودی نمیگرند و این حرفا...و شما می خواید از تگ کنونیکال استفاده کنید گوگل اون صفحاتی رو که واقعا مرتبط هستند در نظر میگیره.

یه پیشنهاد دیگه این هست که صفحات رو ترکیب کنید تا محتوای قوی تری تولید کنید.

و یه پیشنهاد دیگه اینکه می تونید محتوا رو بازنویسی کنید و اونو به صفحه مشابه ریدایرکت کنید.

امیدوارم بهترین نتیجه ها رو بگیرید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل گزارش داده که تو ماه آگوست داده های جستجو تو سرچ کنسول از دست رفتند و ممکنه شاهد کاهش گزارش عملکرد خودتون تو سرچ کنسول باشید.
نمیشه گفت این داده ها برمی گردند برا همین بهتره فرض کنیم برا همیشه از دست رفتند.
این مشکل از خود گوگل هست و گفته میشه که مشکل برطرف شده و اگه قرار باشه طولانی مدت باشه، گوگل اطلاع میده!

ببینم می تونم امشب یه پست دیگه بذارم...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
 گفته میشه گوگل 15 میلیارد دلار به اپل میده تا موتور جستجوی پیش فرض تو مرورگر سافاری باقی بمونه.
این رقم تو سال 2020، 10 میلیارد دلار بود.
به بخشی از این هزینه ها تو ped30.com که وبلاگ اپل هست اشاره شده.
پیش بینی میشه این رقم تو سال آینده به 18 تا 20 میلیارد دلار برسه.

اما اینا چه معنایی برای سئوکارها داره؟
معنیش اینه که فعلا اختلال بزرگی تو جستجوهای گوگل پیش نمیاد-چون حالا حالاها قراره این غول ها باهم همکاری بکنند-

تو آمریکا سافاری 53% سهم بازار مرورگرهای تلفن همراه و 18% بازار مرورگرهای دسکتاپ رو در اختیار داره.


به مهربونی خدا میسپارمتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

دنی سالیوان راجع به جایگزینی عنوان با متنی از سایت صحبت های خوبی کرده:

اگه متوجه شدید که گوگل یک یا چند عنوان صفحه شما رو جایگزین کرده معنیش این هست که عنوانی که شما نوشتید به خوبی محتوا رو منعکس نمیکنه.
اگه از انتخاب متن گوگل راضی نیستید می تونید یه تگ عنوان جدید بنویسید.
با توجه به اینکه گوگل در حال اصلاح این به روزرسانی هست انجام تغییرات زیادی توصیه نمیشه.
گوگل تایید کرده که بیشتر از 80% صفحات نشون داده شده تگ عنوان اصلی خودشون رو حفظ می کنند.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل ویژگی 
Discover Follow رو به Chrome Android Beta که Chrome Canary هم گفته میشه اضافه کرده. Discover Follow چی هست؟ بهتون اجازه میده یه وب سایت رو فالو داشته باشید و وقتی مقاله جدیدی منتشر میشه اونو ببینید.
البته فعلا مثل خیلی از ویژگی های دیگه برای کاربران آمریکایی فعال هست.
گوگل برای دارندگان سایت توصیه میکنه از RSS یا Atom فید استفاده کنند. اگه هم نداشته باشند گوگل به طور خودکار یه فید برای کل سایت ایجاد میکنه.
همین طور این قابلیت وجود داره که از چند تا فید استفاده بشه(متناسب با بخش های مختلف سایت). ترتیب فیدها اهمیت اونا رو نشون میده.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل اعلام کرده به روزرسانی Page Experience(تجربه صفحه) به پایان رسید.
این یه آپدیت بزرگه که 4 تا زیر مجموعه داره:
- Core Web Vitals: که خودش به تنهایی یه آپدیت بزرگ و مهم هست و دغدغه جدی سئوکارها بوده تو ماه های اخیر.
- Mobile-friendly
- HTTPS
- No intrusive interstitials: نبودن واسطه های مزاحم-این چی هست؟ یعنی وقتی وارد یه سایتی میشید فرضا یه کادری براتون باز میکنه که محتوای اصلی براتون نشون داده نمیشه تا وقتی رو این کادر کلیک کنید و ازتون میخواد یه کاری انجام بدید. مثلا دوره شونو خریداری کنید یا تو سایت ثبت نام کنید یا هرچی...این کی بد هست؟ جان مولر گفته وقتی محتوای اصلی رو پوشش میده نه اینکه بودن تبلیغات تو صفحه بد باشه(بهرحال سایت ها باید کسب درامد کنند دیگه) و درواقع زمانی عامل مزاحم هست که برای کاربرا مزاحمت محسوب بشه(حالا مدیران سایت ها باید خودشونو جای مخاطبا بذارند و انتخاب کنند)

دلاتون پر از شادی :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل نیوز تو به روزرسانی جدیدش به جای ارسال محتوا به صفحات AMP، کاربرا رو مستقیما به صفحات وب سایت ها هدایت میکنه(خواهد کرد).
هیچ اقدامی از طرف مدیران سایت ها و سئوکارها نیاز نیست.
احتمالا این تغییرات اوایل نوامبر اعمال بشه.
قراره گوگل قبل از اعمال تغییر اطلاع رسانی کنه.

بازم پست داریم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بعضیا ابراز نگرانی کردند که تعداد صفحات شون تو گزارش های سرچ کنسول هر ماه کاهش پیدا میکنه...جان مولر جواب داده:
گوگل نمونه ای از URL های وب سایت ها رو بررسی میکنه بنابراین نبودن یک یا چندین(یا حتی بیشتر) URL به معنی مشکل دار بودن شون نیست، فقط نشون میده گوگل اونا رو بررسی نکرده مخصوصا برای گزارش های Core Web Vitals، AMP، موبایل فرندلی بودن و...
بعد هم ادامه داده:
نگران صفحاتی که در موردشون گزارشی داده نشده نباشید و رو گزارش هایی که ارائه شده تمرکز کنید.

تموم شد :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
الان این ساعت بخوام تنهایی برگردم خونه احتمالا یه جای مسیر خوابم ببره :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: اما مصمم بودم امشب حتما پست بذارم...
خسته ام سرکاری که دوسش دارم و ازین خستگیا آخر تایم کاری-برا همه مون آرزو می کنم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
تحقق قشنگ ترین رویاهاتونو آرزو می کنم

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بعد به روزرسانی "عنوان صفحه" تو گوگل، این سوال پیش اومده که آیا گوگل برای رتبه بندی سایت از عنوانی که خود سایت استفاده می کرده، استفاده میکنه یا از عنوانی که خودش جایگزین کرده؟
جان مولر هم تایید کرده که فعلا همین طوره(عنوانی که خود سایت نوشته برا رتبه بندی استفاده میشه) اما شاید بعدا تغییر کنه.
همین طور ادامه داده:
اگه کلمه کلیدی که تو عنوان اصلی ازش استفاده کردید، با یه کلمه دیگه توسط گوگل-جایگزین بشه، بازم تو رتبه بندی سایت از همون کلمه خودتون استفاده میشه

پست بعدی یه سوال خیلی خوبه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه پرسش و پاسخ خیلی خیلی مفید!

حالا که گوگل یه جاهایی "عنوان" رو تغییر میده از جان مولر پرسیدند که اگه گوگل عنوان ما رو تغییر داد، آیا بهتر نیست ما هم عنوان مونو تغییر بدیم؟! بالاخره گوگله، احترامش واجبه...!!...
جان مولر هم جواب داده: نه این توصیه نمیشه(گوگله که باشه). جایگزینی های گوگل به طور پیش فرض عناوین برتر نیستند و لزوما رتبه بندی سایت رو بهبود نمیدند. با توجه به الگوریتم های فعلی حذف عنوان اصلی که خودتون نوشتید ممکنه رو رتبه بندی سایت تون تاثیر منفی داشته باشه. این قسمت از جوابشو خیلی دوست دارم: الگوریتم ها به این چیزا نگا می کنند اما شما سایت تونو بهتر می شناسید. کاربراتونو بهتر می شناسید. من باشم کورکورانه از الگوریتم های گوگل پیروی نمی کنم...شاید یه وقتایی الگوریتم ها ایده های خوبی بدند اما من کورکورانه ازونا پیروی نمی کنم.

-کلا طرز فکری که جان مولر میده بیشتر از جوابی که میده قشنگه و حال آدمو خوب میکنه :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: -

حال دل تون و روزتون و روزگارتون خوب :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تغییر قالب سایت رو سئوی سایت تاثیر میذاره.
گوگل میگه که: قالب های خوب  درک محتوا رو برای موتورهای جستجو آسون می کنند، جان مولر هم تایید کرده  که تغییر قالب رو سئوی سایت تاثیر میذاره.

    تغییر قالب می تونه رو سرعت سایت به عنوان تغییر در ساختار صفحه، پیوندهای داخلی و معماری تاثیر بذاره.
    معماری سایت یه مشکل بزرگه مخصوصا تو بازسازی سایت، چون ممکنه بعضی از موضوعات با معماری موجود مطابقت نداشته باشند.

موفق باشید

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل Smart Display و Standard Display رو با هم ادغام میکنه.
کاربرا هم می تونند بین حالت های سفارشی و خودکار یکی رو انتخاب کنند.
گوگل کمپین Smart Display رو در سال 2017 ایجاد کرد تا به تبلیغ کننده ها اجازه بده از یه تجربه نمایش خودکار استفاده کنند.
در سال 2018 هم تبلیغات نمایش پاسخگو به عنوان قالب نمایش پیش فرض جدید ارائه شد که بازخورد بهتری هم داشت.
بعدا حالت های دیگه ای هم اضافه شدند که تفاوت های کمی باهم داشتند(همپوشانی) داشتند.
الان گوگل اومده دوتاشو با هم ادغام کرده.

موفق باشید

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پس از اینکه گوگل عناوین بعضی از مقاله ها رو با عناوینی که خودش مناسب می دونست جایگزین میکنه، مدام دارند راجع به این موضوع صحبت می کنند یا سوال می کنند، و به این سوالا هم پاسخ های درست و متفاوتی داده میشه:
چرا گوگل عناوین اصلی رو تغییر میده؟
جواب کلیش این هست:
چون اون عنوان، محتوای صفحه رو به خوبی منعکس نمیکنه.

الان این پاسخ رو باز تر می کنند تا جزییاتش معلوم شه:
در واقع توضیح میده که گوگل چه عنوان هایی رو تغییر میده؟
عنوان هایی رو که این 4 تا ویژگی رو داشته باشند(یا بعضی ازین 4 تا رو):
- Half-empty titles(عناوین نیمه خالی)
- Obsolete titles(عناوین منسوخ شده)
- Inaccurate titles(عناوین نادرست)
- Micro-boilerplate titles(معنیشو نمی دونم اما مفهومشو عرض می کنم)

هر کدوم ازین 4 تا توضیح کوتاهی دارند که برا اینکه خسته کننده نشه، تو پست بعدی عرض می کنم.

فعلا :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

خب! می خواستیم یه کوچولو توضیح بدیم در مورد عنوان هایی که گوگل تغییرشون میده.
عنوان هایی رو که این 4 تا ویژگی رو داشته باشند(یا بعضی ازین 4 تا رو):

- Half-empty titles(عناوین نیمه خالی): مثل عناوینی که فقط اسم سایت رو داره. سیستم جدید گوگل میتونه این عناوین رو بشناسه و با اضافه کردن اطلاعات موجود تو قسمت های دیگه صفحه، عنوان جدید رو تنظیم کنه.

- Obsolete titles(عناوین منسوخ شده): عنوان یه صفحه زمانی منسوخ میشه که مطالب اون صفحه تغییر کنه(مثلا به خاطر تغییر فصل، یا هرچی) اما عنوان ثابت بمونه.

- Inaccurate titles(عناوین نادرست): بعضی از صفحات محتوای پویا دارند و گوگل محتوای این صفحات رو متناسب با محتوا جایگزین میکنه.

- Micro-boilerplate titles(معنیشو نمی دونم اما مفهومشو عرض می کنم): گوگل عناوین صفحات زیر مجموعه یه سایت رو شناسایی میکنه و بعد عناوین جدید رو تنظیم میکنه.

شاید بازم پست داشته باشیم امروز :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل نمی تونه محتوای پشت کپچا(Captcha) رو بخونه بنابراین این برا سئو اصلا خوب نیست. یعنی اگه کپچا طوری تو صفحه قرار گرفته باشه که محتوای اصلی رو مسدود کرده باشه ربات های گوگل اینطوری فرض می کنندکه اون تنها چیزی هست که تو صفحه وجود داره. اما خب راه حل هایی وجود داره:
مثلا می تونید یه نسخه بدون کپچا به گوگل بدید اما برا کاربرا، کپچا باشه-اگه ازین جواب تعجب می کنید باید عرض کنم که راه حلیه که خود جان مولر پیشنهاد کرده-

بعدشم از ابزار Inspect URL تو سرچ کنسول استفاده کنید و صفحه قابل مشاهده رو با محتوای قابل مشاهده تطبیق بدید و خلاص.

با بهترین آرزوها :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد مهم ترین فاکتور رتبه بندی سوال پرسیدن و اون جواب داده:
نمیشه سیگنال های رتبه بندی رو به ترتیب اهمیت مرتب کرد.
حتی دیگه اینطور نیست که 200 تا فاکتور رتبه بندی وجود داشته باشه.
قبلا الگوریتم های گوگل از عناصر HTML استفاده می کردند برای اینکه تشخیص بدند صفحه در مورد چی هست اما الان دیگه اینطور نیست.
الگوریتم هایی که بر پایه هوش مصنوعی هستند شرایط رو تغییر دادند، مثلا الگوریتم MUM میتونه تصاویر رو به عنوان ورودی گرفته و پاسخ مناسب رو ارائه بده.

یه زمانی گوگلرها فکر می کردند محتوا مهم ترین فاکتوره اما الان اینم دیگه درست نیست.

و بدین گونه جان مولر جواب مرزبندی شده به این سوال نداد :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 

جواب درست اینه که متخصص سئو کسیه که تاثیر عوامل مختلف رو بتونه تشخیص بده...تامام.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که بعد از به روزرسانی های CWV سایت شون حدود 20% از بازدیدهای ارگانیکش رو از دست داده...چاره چیه؟
جان مولر هم گفته که اثر رتبه بندیا چه مثبت لاشه چه منفی به تدریج احساس میشه.
خیلی وقتا افت یا رشد رتبه بعد از به روزرسانی یه الگوریتم، تصادفیه و دلیل دیگه ای داره.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امیدوارم یه روز عالی پرکار رو پشت سر گذاشته باشید و الان یه شب دنج و خوشحال رو تجربه کنید.

سوال خوبی از جان مولر پرسیدن، بخونید و لذت ببرید.

میگند که آیا قیمت محصول رو رتبه بندی تاثیر داره یا نه؟

-اگه محصول واسه فروش داشته باشی موقع جواب دادن به این سوال حس کسی رو داری که از پشت تلویزیون داری کشتی نماینده کشورتو میبینی با کسی که چند ساله نباخته-

جان مولر هم جواب داده:
گوگل میتونه قیمت محصولات رو تشخیص بده اما از این اطلاعات برا رتبه بندی استفاده نمیکنه.
قیمت محصول تو جستجوها مهمه(چون قیمت برا کاربرا مهمه) اما عامل رتبه بندی نیست.

بریم پستای بعدی
امشب کلی سوپرایز دارم براتون :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به تفاوت گزارش های "گوگل سرچ کنسول" و "گوگل آنالیتیکس" پرسیدن و جان مولر هم پاسخ شفافی داده.

"گوگل سرچ کنسول"، discover رو به دقت ردیابی میکنه اما "گوگل آنالیتیکس" نتایج دیسکاور رو با نتایج جستجو، یه جا نشون میده و نمیشه تفکیک کرد. بنابراین گزارش سرچ کنسول دقیق تره.

واسه امشب همینا
بدرود تا درود

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که وقتی می خواند دامنه سایتی رو تغییر بدند(سایت رو جا به جا کنند-به یه آدرس جدید نقل مکان کنند) بهتره تغییر آدرس ها یکجا انجام بشه یا تدریجی؟

-یه دیدگاه وجو داره که میگه گوگل یه سندباکس(sandbox) داره که سایت رو اونجا نگه میداره تا وقتی که بهش اعتماد کنه- الان سوال اون شخص هم در واقع اشاره داره به این دیدگاه و نگران هست که با جابه جایی رتبه سایت اش از دست بره...حالا فرض کنید سایتی صدها هزار صفحه داره...
حالا با این توضیحات بریم ببینیم جان مولر چه جوابی داده.

جان مولر گفته: این یه اسباب کشی سنتی هست و آدرس های قدیمی قراره به آدرس های جدید منتقل بشند، و هیچ سندباکسی از طرف گوگل برای این کارا وجود نداره.
و ادامه داده:
اگه لازمه که دامنه رو تغییر بدید همه آدرس ها رو یه جا ریدایرکت کنید.
و باز ادامه داده:
گوگل این رفتار رو متوجه میشه و به جای کند پردازش کردن، با سرعت بیشتری پردازش سایت تونو شروع می کنه.

بریم پستای بعدی...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که اندازه یه سایت مهمه یا آتوریتی(قدرت)؟
میدونم الان همه تون جوابشو میدونید...اما این سوالو کسی میپرسه که تو یه سایت بزرگ میبینه صفحاتی وجود دارند که نمی تونند مخاطب جذب کنند و به عنوان سئوکار پیشنهادش این هست که اون صفحات حذف بشند اما خوب بعضیا می ترسوننش و میگن با این کار اندازه سایت کوچیک میشه و دیگه به چشم گوگل نمیاد!
الان شما هم تو جوابتون تردید کردید، نه؟!
جان مولر گفته:
اینطور نیست که هرچی یه سایت صفحات ایندکس شده بیشتری داشته باشه یعنی از نظر گوگل بهتر هست(مخصوصا با وجود الگوریتم هایی مثل BERT و MUM. اون چیزی که واقع مهمه قدرت یه سایت هست).

پست داریم باز...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه نکاتی از جانب جان مولر برای سربلند شدن وب سایت در به روزرسانی های هسته ای گوگل:
میگن اگه با به روزرسانی ها مدام رتبه شما افت میکنه احتمالا محتوای ضعیفی دارید.
برای بهبود سایت یه تلاش همه جانبه نیاز هست نه تمرکز رو یه موضوع خاص.
برای جلب توجه گوگل بهترین راه ایجاد برخی تغییرات اساسی تو محتوا هست.
به این فکر کنید که کجا ممکنه محتوای بی کیفیت وجود داشته باشه.
انتظارات تونو برای بهبود سایت در سطح واقعی نگه دارید.

بریم پست بعدی...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

و از توصیه های دیگه جان مولر برای گوگل پسند شدن وب سایت تون:

"جدا سازی محتوا براساس قصد کاربر"
تفکیک محتوا براساس قصد کاربر به گوگل امکان میده صفحات مناسب رو در زمان مناسب به افراد مناسب نشون بده. در غیر اینصورت ممکنه مثلا صفحات محصول رو به کسایی ارائه بده که علاقه ای به خرید ندارند(بهتره یه قسمت به فروش محصول اختصاص داده بشه و یه قسمت دیگه هم به اطلاعاتی مربوط به اون محصول و فقط یکم محتوای اطلاعاتی-در حد نمک- تو صفحه فروش محصول باشه).

بعدشم از جان مولر پرسیدن که این تفکیک در سطح سایت باشه یا در سطح صفحه؟
جان مولر هم گفته بیشتر در سطح صفحه مدنظر هست.

میدونم که خسته نشدید و آمادگی دارید پست بعدی رو هم بخونید... :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آیا نام محصول باید نام عنوان نوشته باشه؟
جان مولر: از نظر فنی ممکنه نام محصول نام صفحه باشه و منطقا هم همین درست هست

ساده بود نه؟!
بله ساده بود...اما وقتی فروشگاه اینترنتی داشته باشید مردد میشید که کدوم عنوان رو کجا بنویسید چون واقعا مهمه.

شاید آخرین پست امشب :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام 

جان مولر در مورد سئو برای مبتدی ها صحبت کرده و توصیه کرده که برای این افراد، موارد سئو بیش از اندازه فنی نشند و به جاش رو مواردی که واضح هستند تمرکز بشه. چون یه فرد مبتدی هنوز نمیدونه که پشت صحنه سئو هم(مثل طراحی سایت) همون کدهای HTML هستند و ورود این شکلی به سئو ممکنه دلهره آور باشه.

به جاش رو اصول کلی تمرکز بشه، بقیه اش آروم آروم حل میشه.

ببینم بازم میشه پست گذاشت یا شب بخیر...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل از راه اندازی Google for Creators خبر داده و گفته  Google Web Creators به Google for Creators تغییر میکنه.
گوگل برای اولین بار در سال 2020، Google Web Creators رو معرفی کرد.
این تغییرات در جهت ایجاد منابعی برای بازاریابان و ناشران با هدف توسعه استراتژی کسب درامد از محتوا، ارائه میشند.

یه حرفایی هم راجع به Creator Conf هست که قراره بزرگترین رویداد جهان برای creator ها باشه.

امروز اومدم دفترکارم تا مقالات و اخباری رو که اخیرا فرصت مطالعه شو نداشتم، هم خودم بخونم و هم برای شما بنویسم.
امیدوارم براتون مفید و لذت بخش باشه.

سعی میکنم بازم براتون بنویسم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پس از توضیحاتی در مورد خزیده شدن محتوا و ایندکس نشدنش و اینجور حرفا، گوگل توصیه کرده که فقط به گزارش های سرچ کنسول بسنده نکنید و از ابزارهای URL Inspection هم استفاده کنید.

امروز بخاطر برنامه های متفاوتی که داشتم 3 بار اومدم دفترمو برگشتم و اما نمیخام خسته بشم و بازم بریم پست بعدی...

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه مدتی هست که گوگل بعضی از عناوین رو تغییر میده و با عنوانی که خودش صلاح میدونه جایگزین میکنه. خود گوگل راه حل های ساده ای ارائه میده تا نویسنده ها با رعایت اونا عنوانی رو که خودشون نوشتند حفظ کنند. این راه حل ها اونقد واضح بودند که فک کنم همه تون می دونید اما مناسب ترینش این بود که توصیه کرده بود: "*عناوین توصیفی بنویسید*".
در کنار اونا هم چندتا پیشنهاد داشت راجع به کارایی که نباید انجام بدیم. مثلا؛
- نوشتن عناوین نیمه خالی
- استفاده از عناوین منسوخ(متن به روز شده اما عنوان نه)
- عنوان نادرست(متن رو درست توصیف نمیکنه)

قبلا به این عنوان ها، عنوان صفحه یا عنوان متا گفته میشد اما الان بهشون عنوان پیوند(title links) میگند و از نظر معنایی مناسب تر هم هست.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به  cloaking link و  Hiding link پرسیدند و اینکه سایتی از hide کردن پیوندها استفاده میکنه و جریمه هم نمیشه.
جان مولر هم با اشاره به تفاوت این دوتا گفته که درسته که گوگل از Hiding link خوشش نمیاد اما علیه اونا کاری انجام نمیده.

cloaking link چی هست؟ روپوش گذاشتن رو محتوا. اینکه صفحه رو واسه گوگل یه طور نشون بدی و واسه کاربرا یه طور دیگه و این کلا با hide کردن تفاوت داره.

منکه هنوز انگیزه پست گذاشتن دارم پس شما هم انگیزه خوندن داشته باشید و برید پست بعدی...لطفا.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدند که پیوند دادن به یه سایت معتبر آیا تاثیر مثبتی رو سئو داره؟
پس از کلی جواب تاریخی و تخصصی، پاسخی که جان مولر برای این سوال داده اینه که: فرقی نمیکنه.

خلاص.

بدون خستگی بریم پستای بعدی.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد الگوریتم MUM و تاثیرش رو رتبه بندی سایت ها پرسیدند.
جان مولر هم گفته که  الگوریتم MUM چند منظوره هست و فراتر از اهداف رتبه بندی هست. MUM میتونه تو بخش های دیگه جستجو ایفای نقش کنه چون قادر هست مسایل رو دقیق تر و با جزییات بیشتر درک کنه.

ببینم بازم مطلب مناسبی هست براتون بنویسم یا بقیه اش بمونه برا آبان ماه..

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## چهارسو

سلام.یک جمع بندی میفرمایید که موضوع چیه؟مگه گوگل فکر میکنه؟سپاس

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## چهارسو

سلام.یک جمع بندی میفرمایید که موضوع چیه؟مگه گوگل فکر میکنه؟سپاس

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

> سلام.یک جمع بندی میفرمایید که موضوع چیه؟مگه گوگل فکر میکنه؟سپاس


سلام
گوگل و همه سرویس دهنده ها تو فضای مجازی، فکر می کنند. بسیار دقیق و جزیی و البته آینده نگر.
و طرز فکرشون رو با الگوریتم ها به کد تبدیل می کنند و بعد به سخت افزار منتقل می کنند و نهایتا خروجیش رو می تونیم ببینیم.

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*چهارسو*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

> سلام.یک جمع بندی میفرمایید که موضوع چیه؟مگه گوگل فکر میکنه؟سپاس


گوگل مگه غیر از فکر چیز دیگه ای هم هست؟! :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: همه اش فکره...الگوریتمه...و اجرای طرز فکرش. و طرز فکرش رو هم تا حدودی به اشتراک میذاره اما نه کاملا. به خاطر طرز فکر گوگل هست که یه سایت هایی رتبه خوب دارند و یه سایت هایی نه. زندگی تون پر از برکت

----------

*mehrxad*,*nekooee*,*چهارسو*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به محتوای باکیفیت پرسیدند و تعریفی که جان مولر ارائه کرده با اون چیزی که از محتوای باکیفیت درک میشه متفاوت هست.

وقتی راجع به محتوای باکیفیت صحبت میشه اغلب تمرکز رو E-A-T هست اما تعریف جان مولر فراتر از اینا هست.

جان مولر میگه محتوای باکیفیت فقط مقالات شما نیستند بلکه کیفیت کلی وب سایت هست و این شامل همه چیز هست از چیدمان تا طراحی. نحوه ارائه مطالب در صفحات و... همه عوامل از جمله سرعت.

موفق باشید.

یادم رفت بگم وقتی اینو داشتم می خوندم(چند دیقه پیش) 31 ثانیه از انتشارش می گذشت. حالا لذت دونستنش چند برابر شد :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*mehrxad*,*mohammadhadi*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*چهارسو*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
تعطیلی بخیر

از جان مولر راجع به سئوی صفحاتی پرسیدند که محصولاتشون موجود نیست...و در واقع خواستند که جان مولر راهنمایی شون کنه که تو اینجور مواقع چطور هم رضایت کاربرا رو داشته باشند و هم رضایت گوگل رو؟
پس از کلی توضیحات و شرح و گفتن محاسن هر راه حل،  noindex کردن این صفحات و حذف پیوندهای داخلی مناسب ترین راه حل پیشنهاد شدند.

سربلند باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر راجع به طول URLها و تاثیرشون رو رتبه بندی پرسیده شده.
جان مولر هم گفته که طول URLها می تونه رو ظاهر rich snippetها تاثیر بذاره اما تاثیری رو رتبه بندی نداره.
البته رو canonicalization(کنونیکالیزیشن-متعارف سازی) هم تاثیر داره. یعنی وقتی گوگل چندین نسخه از یه صفحه رو تو وب سایت شما پیدا میکنه اون URL رو که کوتاهتر و واضح تر هست، برای ایندکس کردن پیدا میکنه.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

خدمت جان مولر عرض شده که پس از طراحی مجدد سایت(با همون محتوا و قالب) rich result ها رو از دست دادند و دیگه چیزی براشون نشون نمیده و چاره جویی کردند. جان مولر هم جواب کاملی داده بهشون.
از دست دادن  rich result ها ممکنه تصادفی باشه اما اگه گوگل راجع به کیفیت سایت، قانع نشده باشه خبری از  rich result نیست.
همین طور پس از طراحی مجدد یه سایت، زمان ثابتی وجود نداره برای برگشتن به نتایج غنی( rich results) بلکه به مرور زمان سایت جدید جایگزین سایت قبلی میشه.

می تونید تو بینگ هم جستجو کنید و rich results بینگ رو هم ببینید که آیا اونجا هنوز برقرارید یانه.

من هنوز انرژی دارم بنویسم اما همسایه ها تعطیل کردند و اینجا مثل غار برونکای بدجنس شده :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 
شب خوبی داشته باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه سوال و جواب نسبتا طولانی اما ارزشمند داریم.

از جان مولر پرسیدند که آیا امتیازات Google Lighthouse رو سئو تاثیر داره؟

Google Lighthouse بهترین ابزار توصیه شده برای اندازه گیری Core Web Vitals هست اما به این معنی نیست که امتیازات اون رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذاره.
گوگل از Lighthouse برای رتبه بندی استفاده نمیکنه بلکه از lcp، cls، fid استفاده میکنه.
گوگل از داده های واقعی که از کاربرا به دست میاد برای CWV استفاده میکنه. اگه سایتی ترافیک کافی نداشته باشه گوگل داده کافی برای محاسبه CWV نمی تونه داشته باشه و در این شرایط امتیاز Lighthouse غیرقابل اعتماد میشه.

همین طور جان مولر تاکید میکنه که CWV و page experience نمی تونه با "ارتباط" رقابت کنه. یعنی اگه سایتی امتیاز فنی پایینی داشته باشه اما بتونه با کاربر ارتباط خوبی برقرار کنه می تونه تو جستجوها رتبه بالایی داشته باشه.

و نهایتا توصیه هایی که جان مولر میده اینه که:
گاهی اوقات چیزای کوچیک می تونه تفاوت های بزرگی ایجاد کنه و فقط به این دلیل که بقیه میگن سخته تسلیم نشید. یه وقتایی مسئله، پیدا کردن چیزای آسونه(چیزای آسونی که تاثیر بزرگ بذارند).

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آیا تاریخچه دامنه جزو عوامل رتبه بندی هست یا نه؟
پاسخ مثبته.
نحوه استفاده از دامنه در گذشته، می تونه عاملی در نحوه رفتار امروز گوگل باشه.
مثلا ممکنه یه سایت قبلا تو یه حوزه دیگه فعالیت داشته یا کاری کرده که گوگل جریمه اش کرده.
مخصوصا اگه این جریمه به صورت دستی باشه خود به خود از بین نمیره حتی اگه دامنه فروخته بشه.

تاریخچه هر دامنه رو می تونید تو Archive.org جستجو کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آپدیت الگوریتم page experience برروی دسکتاپ، فوریه 2022 شروع میشه و تا مارس 2022 ادامه خواهد داشت.
این الگوریتم تابستون 2021 رو موبایل اجرا شده.
طبیعی هست که تو این آپدیت معیار موبایل فرندلی بودن بررسی نشه چون قبلا برای جستجوهای موبایل اعمال شده.
اگه سایت تون URLهایی جدا برای موبایل و دسکتاپ داره رتبه بندی برای دسکتاپ براساس URL نسخه دسکتاپ هست.
قبل از مارس 2022 گوگل راجع به این الگوریتم جزییات بیشتری منتشر میکنه تا وب سایت ها خودشونو آماده کنند.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که چه مدت طول میکشه تا فایل Disavow رو رتبه بندی اثر بذاره؟
اینو کسی پرسیده که پس از استفاده از این ابزار رتبه اش افت کرده و حالا این تصور هم وجود داره که یه نوع سیگنال منفی محسوب میشه برای سایت.
جان مولر هم جواب داده:
هیچ جریمه ای برای استفاده از ابزار Disavow وجود نداره.
البته برای قطع کردن لینک های تصادفی نیاز نیست از این ابزار استفاده کنید و برای مواقعی مناسب هست که ممکنه هدفی پشتش باشه.
همین طور به معنی اعتراف ضمنی به لینک سازی اشتباه نیست.
از نظر گوگل اگه مشکلی رو برطرف کرده باشید دیگه اون مشکل رو برطرف کردید(فک کنم اینو از خدا یاد گرفته که اگه کار بدتو جبران کردی، دیگه جبرانش کردی). بعضی از مشکلات هم یه خورده بیشتر طول میکشن تا حل بشند برا اینکه گوگل باید سایت رو پردازش کنه و این زمانبر هست.

الگوریتم های گوگل کینه ای نیستند که بخواند جلوی سایت رو بگیرند. جمله ای که گفتند اینه:But it’s not the case that there is any kind of l-i-k-e a grudge in our algorithms that’s holding back a site

همین طور جان مولر ادامه داده:
افزایش یا کاهش رتبه چند روز پس از استفاده از ابزار Disavow ربطی به اینکار نداره.
پردازش گوگل ممکنه 3-4 ماه یا حتی بیشتر طول بکشه.

سربلند باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## bayansoft

اعوذ بالله من الشیطان الرجیم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
باسلام . گوگل و مایکروسافت و فیسبوک(اگر نمی دانید ، بدونید که فیسبوک مالک واتساپ و اینستاگرامه) فکر می کنند آدم ها خر هستند!درحالی که این قضیه کاملا برعکسه!

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bayansoft

سلام.گفتم گه گوگل مردم رو چیز دیگری فرض کرده و اطلاعات کاربرانش رو می فر وشه و در این شکی نیست چون همه ی اینها از مارک زاکربرگ گرفته تا ... همگی یهودی هستند و چیزی به نام حریم شخصی برای اینها معنایی نداره

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## bayansoft

سلام مجدد.من تازه وارد هستم . چگونه می توانم یک تاپیک(موضوع جدید) ایجاد کنم؟

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیده شده که آیا نام دامنه یه فاکتور رتبه بندی هست؟

EMD ها نام های دامنه ای هستند که شامل عبارات کلیدی دقیقی هستند که می خواید تو SERP ها رتبه بندی بشه. مت کاتس گفته این دامنه ها جزو فاکتورهای رتبه بندی نیستند. اما سوال مهم تر اینه که چطور نام دامنه رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذاره؟ داشتن یه کلمه کلیدی در نام دامنه باعث افزایش رتبه میشد(قبل از سال 2012) اما همون سال مت کاتس تو توییتر اعلام کرد که اگه از کلمه کلیدی اشتباه تو نام دامنه استفاده کنید تاثیر بدی رو سئو میذاره اما الان دیگه اینطور نیست.

طبق این پرسش و پاسخ نام دامنه جزو الگوریتم ها نیست اما فراموش نشه که کاربرا با نام دامنه تون شما رو به خاطر میسپارند.

موفق باشید

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدند که رتبه سایت شون تو بروزرسانی های CVW افت کرده و برطرف کردن مشکلات فنی میتونه بهشون کمک کنه؟
جان مولر جواب داده که CVW بیشتر رو مسایلی مثل مرتبط بودن مطالب سایت با نیاز کاربرا و کیفیت کلی سایت تمرکز داره و مسایل فنی(حتی لینک اسپم ها و disavow کردن) منبع مشکلات CVW نیست.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آیا ابزار disavow کردن یه عامل رتبه بندی گوگل هست و میشه ازین طریق رو جستجوها اثر گذاشت؟
خیر. برای استفاده از این ابزار هیچ افزایش رتبه ای در کار نیست. البته اگه گوگل علیه سایت شما اقدام دستی انجام داده باشه می تونید با استفاده از این ابزار دلشو به دست بیارید.
برای هر لینک نامرتبط هم مجبور نیستید اینکارو بکنید. برای لینک های پولی(نه تبلیغاتی) یا لینک هایی که رقبا برای آسیب زدن استفاده می کنند می تونید ازین ابزار استفاده کنید.

شب تون عالی

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

برای جستجوهای صوتی، "سئو" لازم نیست. 

فک کنم لازم نیست بهش شاخ و برگ بدم تا پستم طولانی باشه.
عین جمله مارتین اسپلیت-در مورد جستجوهای صوتی- هم اینه:The future that never will be


قبلا ها، در مورد کامپیوترهای Star Trek صحبت هایی میشد و اینکه با وجود اون کامپیوترها قراره از صفحه کلید استفاده نکنیم و کلا جستجوها صوتی باشه ولی ماجرا اون طور که فک می کردند پیش نرفت و فعلا برای جستجوهای صوتی، سئو لازم نیست.

لحظه هاتون عالی

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل تایید کرد که آپدیت اسپم الگوریتم به پایان رسیده.

جزییات دقیقی از به روزرسانی ارائه نشده اگرچه گوگل مرتبا به روزرسانی های هرزنامه رو برای حفظ کیفیت نتایج جستجو منتشر می کنه.
امسال(2021) چهارمین و آخرین به روزرسانی برای این الگوریتم بود.
سال گذشته سیستم های خودکار گوگل هر روز 25میلیارد صفحه هرزنامه رو از فهرست شدن در نتایج جستجو مسدود کردند.
وب سایت هایی که قوانین گوگل رو رعایت می کنند نباید نگران این به روزرسانی ها باشند.

محتوای باکیفیت پایین شاید از نظر بعضیا اسپم تلقی بشه اما از نظر گوگل نه.
از نظر گوگل سایت های فیشینگ و سایت هایی که کاربرا رو گول می زنند اسپم محسوب میشند.
همین طور اگه سایتی به اندازه کافی ایمن نباشه که منجر به هک شدن یا ارائه بدافزار توسط هکر به کاربرا بشه، اسپم محسوب میشه.

سربلند باشید :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*ebi en*,*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل اعلام کرده به روزرسانی الگوریتم بررسی محصول از دیروز 1 دسامبر شروع شده و تا 3 هفته طول میکشه(البته فقط برای زبان انگلیسی).
با توجه به اینکه شلوغ ترین فصل خرید هست ممکنه این آپدیت به ضرر بعضی از محصولات باشه.
گفته شده که بیشتر سایت هایی رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده که مقالاتی برای بررسی محصولات دارند.
البته "ارزیابی خودکار محصول" فقط یکی از عوامل تاثیر گذار رو رتبه محصول هست و جا به جایی یک محصول ممکنه دلایل دیگه ای هم داشته باشه.

موفق باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل تایید کرده که تغییراتی تو الگوریتم جستجوی محلی ایجاد کرده(بهش آپدیت جستجوی محلی نوامبر2021 میگند-البته این آپدیت 30نوامبر شروع شد و 8دسامبر تموم شد).
این آپدیت شامل "تعادل مجدد" عوامل رتبه بندی هست، که گوگل موقع تولید نتایج جستجوی محلی در نظر میگیره.

سربلند باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که ترافیک گوگل دیسکاورشون افت شدیدی داشته و چاره جویی کردند.
جان مولر هم گفته که به گوگل دیسکاور به عنوان منبع اصلی ترافیک نگاه نکنند بلکه یه منبع اضافی برای ترافیک سایت شون بدونند.
در ادامه مولر گفته که:
به روزرسانی اصلی می تونه رو نتایج گوگل دیسکاور تاثیر بذاره.

سربلند  باشید.

----------

*POOYANTAEMIR*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

شبی خوش است بدین قصه اش دراز کنید
اول یلدا مبارک

بعد هم جان مولر گفته که اگه سایتی چند روز از کار بیفته، گوگل شروع میکنه به deindex(حذف) کردن صفحات اون سایت.
-تبعات کمتر از این؟!-
چی باعث میشه که یه سایت از کار بیفته؟! :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: 

یلدا بازم مبارک
و ان یکاد بخوانید و در فراز کنید

----------


## dbchista

سلام

1 دسامبر 2021، گوگل یه به روزرسانی داشته در مورد بررسی محصول، که اون موقع گفته میشد این الگوریتم برای صفحات انگلیسی زبان هست اما اخیرا به جان مولر گفتند که از موقع ارائه این آپدیت، نتایج جستجو تو زبان های دیگه(اینجا به طور اختصاصی زبان آلمانی رو پرسیدند) هم تغییر کرده و این تغییر نتایج رو، نتیجه آپدیت 1 دسامبر دونستند. جان مولر هم گفته که اگه اینطوری هم باشه تعجبی نداره. چون اهداف گوگل گسترده هست و گفته که درست نمیدونه اون موقع که این آپدیت منتشر شد تو مقالات شون چی نوشتند(یعنی به زمان و مکان اشاره شده یا نه) اما در هر حال، اینکه الگوریتم ها همه زبان ها رو تحت تاثیر قرار بدند طبیعیه.

-اولین پستم تو اولین روز از سال2022-

موفق باشید.

----------

*POOYANTAEMIR*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه مرتب مباحث این تاپیک رو دنبال کرده باشید می دونید که مدتیه گوگل عناوین رو تغییر میده.
اخیرا Zyppy.com تحقیقی انجام داده و گفته که گوگل 61.6 درصد عناوین رو تغییر میده.

گوگل کدوم عناوین رو تغییر میده؟
عناوین خیلی کوتاه یا خیلی بلند
عناوینی که براکت و پرانتز دارند
عناوینی که جدا کننده عنوان دارند: مثلا دو نقطه، خط تیره و...

حالا چیکار میشه کرد؟
جان مولر گفته فک نکنم مکانیزمی وجود داشته باشه که بتونه جلوی گوگل وایسه(با دخل و تصرف). اما خب ته یه تونل تاریک، می تونه یه نور وجود داشته باشه. تطبیق تگ H1 با عنوان احتمال دستکاری گوگل رو کاهش میده.

دارم سعی می کنم بازم براتون پست بذارم :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟:

----------

*POOYANTAEMIR*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یکی از کارای غیرقانونی برای بک لینک گرفتن، تبادل  لینک هست. حالا این نگرانی وجود داره که هر وقت دو تا سایت متقابلا به هم لینک بدند مشمول عذاب گوگل میشند یا نه؟! جان مولر سئوکارا رو بشارت داده که گوگل میتونه تفاوت بین لینک دهی متقابل واقعی و ساختگی رو متوجه بشه. پس اگه کارتون درسته نگران نباشید.

با بهترین آرزوها

----------


## dbchista

سلام

و اما باحال ترین پست امروز:
گوگل یه دامنه جدید معرفی کرده-دو روز میشه که این کارو کرده-
دامنه day. 
این دامنه برای اهداف خاص مثل بلک فرایدی و ... مناسب هست. بعضی از دامنه ها خیلی زود ثبت شدند(مثلا Valentines.day و Wildlife.day). بعضی از دامنه ها هم خیلی پرطرفدارند و احتمالا خیلی زود ثبت بشند یا شدند(BlackFri.day و CyberMon.day).
قیمت این سطح دامنه از 190 تا 16520 دلار متغیر هست اما از امروز(1 فوریه) قراره قیمت ها کاهش پیدا کنه و به 20 دلار در سال برسه.
فروش رسمی دامنه ها هم قرار بود از امروز ساعت 8 صبح به وقت اقیانوس آرام شروع بشه.

لحظه هاتون پر از روشنی

----------


## dbchista

سلام

استفاده کردن از ایموجی ها به سئو کمک نمیکنه و بهش آسیب هم نمیزنه. اینو گوگل میگه. همینطور گفته که اگه ایموجی ها گوگل رو به اشتباه بندازند ممکنه حذف بشند یا با کلمه ای که مناسب به نظر میرسه جایگزین بشند. اما به طور کلی توصیه میشه که تو عنوان و توضیحات متا از ایموجی استفاده نشه.

دلتون پر از سرزندگی

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه سایت چه ویژگی هایی رو باید داشته باشه که تو ریچ ریزالت ها(rich results) نشون داده بشه؟
1- از نظر فنی ایرادی نداشته باشه
2- قوانین گوگل رو رعایت کنه
3- قابل اعتماد باشه

و هر سه تای این ویژگی ها رو باید داشته باشه، حتی یکم ضعیف بودن تو هر کدومشون ازین 3 آیتم فرصت یه سایت رو برای دیده شدن تو rich results ازش میگیره.
یادم رفت بگم: جان مولر گفته بود.

ببینم بازم مطلب خوبی هست بذارم براتون.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

مثل اینکه یه خبرایی بود راجع به اینکه گوگل صفحاتی که هر سه معیار CWV رو رعایت می کند نشاندار بکنه، اما حالا پس از گذشتن یک سال از مطرح شدن این ایده میگند که احتمالا هیچ وقت عملی نشه. جان مولر هم گفته که فعلا چیزی قطعی نیست. به نظرتون چرا گوگل این کارو نمیکنه؟

اگه بتونم فردا خودمم جواب رو میگم. اما تا فردا شما هم به جوابش فکر کنید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چرا گوگل ایده نشان دار کردن صفحاتی رو که هر سه معیار CWV رو رعایت می کنند عملی نمیکنه؟
چون فاکتورها و معیارهای Core Web Vitals و Page Experience مدام در حال تکمیل شدن هستند و ثابت نمی مونند بنابراین اگه گوگل امروز یه صفحه رو نشان دار کنه ممکنه سال بعد که معیارها تکمیل شدند دیگه اون صفحه واجد شرایط نشان دار شدن  نباشه، چون احتمالا اون صفحه تغییر جدی نمیکنه.

خوب ببینیم میشه امروز بازم پست گذاشت...

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که اگه سایتی اشتباهی مرتکب بشه(اما منظوری نداشته باشه-اتفاقی باشه) آیا مورد عذاب گوگل واقع میشه؟
جان مولر هم خیلی مهربون گفته که گوگل میفهمه که ممکنه یه خطایی اتفاقی پیش بیاد.
و ادامه داده:
سئو همونقدر که علم هست، هنر هم هست و گوگل انتظار نداره مردم ترکیب ون گوگ و انیشتین باشند.
اگه جایی از صفحه خطا داشته باشه و برای گوگل قابل درک نباشه گوگل رو بخش هایی تمرکز میکنه که میتونه بخونه و صرفا بخاطر اینجور چیزا "اقدام دستی" نمیکنه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

فک کنید سایتی بالاخره کاری کرد که گوگل علیه اش "اقدام دستی"-که بدترین نوع جریمه هست- رو انجام داد، حالا چاره چیه؟
اون دلیلی که بخاطر جریمه شدید رو برطرف می کنید.
از گوگل می خواید سایت تون رو دوباره بررسی کنه.
خلاص.

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل میگه با استفاده از MUM و BERT، در سال گذشته 30% نتایج غیر منتظره رو کاهش داده.
گوگل از MUM برای تشخیص زمان هایی که کاربر به کمک احتیاج داره استفاده میکنه و از BERT برای درک زمان هایی که کاربر دنبال محتوای صریح هست.

ظاهرا قراره طی هفته های آینده راجع به این پیشرفت ها بیشتر صحبت کنه.

امیدوارم تعطیلات خوبی پیش رو داشته باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

طاعات و توجهات تون به درگاه حق قبول.

گوگل از یه الگوریتم جدید صحبت کرده به اسم پالم.
کلی صحبت جذاب در موردش شده و از یه عالمه آزمون سربلند بیرون اومده-یه جاهایی آدما رو جلو زده و یه جاهایی هنوز ما جلوییم-
اما پالم خیلی باهوشه و قدرت استدلال و توضیح بالایی داره.

این فقط  یکی از مثال هاست. خودم خیلی دوسش داشتم برا شما هم می نویسم.
بهش گفتن: 
جنیفر به بیرون از پنجره نگاه کرد و یک ابر واقعا خنک زیر خود دید. کمربندش رو باز می کنه و سمت در میره. آیا جنیفر احتمالا با سرعت بیش از 300 مایل در ساعت نسبت به زمین حرکت می کنه؟

جواب داده:
 300 مایل در ساعت حدود 480 کیلومتر در ساعته. این در مورد سرعت یک هواپیمای تجاریه. ابرها معمولا زیر هواپیما هستند بنابراین جنیفر احتمالا تو هواپیماست و جواب بله است.

امیدوارم شما هم لذت برده باشید.

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

داشتن بخش پرسش و پاسخ تو صفحات وب، بهشون کمک میکنه تو rich resultها دیده بشند-البته اگه شرایط دیگه رو داشته باشند.
اون چیزی که خیلی مهمه تو این قضیه اینه اگه همه بخش های پرسش و پاسخ ها باید قابل دیده شدن باشند.
چون طبق معمول یه عده میاند ازین فرصت هم سو استفاده می کنند.

اینا رو جان مولر گفته بود.
روز خوش

----------


## dbchista

سلام
گوگل دیروز 25 می  2022 یه بروزرسانی جدید رو شروع کرده. اسمش بروزرسانی هسته ای هست. تقریبا  دو هفته طول میکشه تا به طور کامل عرضه بشه.
دنی سالیوان گفته تغییراتی در عملکرد سایت در نتایج جستجوو قابل مشاهده هست.
به  روزرسانی های اصلی گسترده هستند، به این معنا که چیز خاصی رو هدف قرار  نمیدند. در عوض برای بهبود کلی سیستم های گوگل طراحی شده اند.
صفحاتی که در رتبه بندی افت می کنند جریمه نمی شوند.
اونا در برابر بقیه محتوای وب که از آخرین به روزرسانی منتشر شده اند، مجددا ارزیابی میشند.
تمرکز  بر ارائه بهترین محتوای ممکن، بهترین راه توصیه شده برای مقابله با تاثیر  به روزرسانی الگوریتم اصلی است. به روزرسانی هسته ای چند ماه یکبار اتفاق  میفته.
شش ماه از آخرین به روزرسانی اصلی گوگل که نوامبر 2021 عرضه شد می گذره.
کسایی که در این مدت تلاش زیادی رو سایت خود کردند ممکنه شاهد پیشرفت های قابل توجهی در رتبه بندی جستجوها باشند.
وقتی به روز رسانی تموم بشه گوگل تایید میکنه.

----------

*mohammadhadi*,*nekooee*

----------


## electronium

مهم ترین فکری که گوگل میکنه ؟ اینه که چطورالان  امکان داره آبادان عزا خونه و تهران استادیوم آریا مهر عروسی و جشن باشه ؟ چرا فاجعه متروپل باید در شرایط اعتراضات مردمون پیش می آمد؟
مساله دیگه اینه که آیا اتفاق فاجعه متروپل در فلسطین رخ میداد چی میشد یا همین مدافعان سپاهی خودشونو جررررررررر میدادن و از بدن و جان برای کمک به بیگانه مایه میذاشتن کشتی کشتی کمک مادی و غیرمادی به آسیب دیدگان حادثه انجام میدادن یا نه؟ آیا برای کمک به هم وطن خودشون رو ندید گرفته و کمک به مردمان فلسطین در حد دواطلبانه و جرر خوردن برای جانفشانی و ایثار انجام میشد یانه؟
آیا اسیر شبکه تاریک ماتریکس بودن به نفع جامعه بشریست یا خیر ؟
 آیا تاکنون راه را درست رفته ایم یا خیر ؟اگر درست رفتیم چرا اوضاع مان از همه لحاظ ریدمان است؟ چرا هرروز بدتر از دیروز از هر لحاظ است ؟ چرا از ماتریکس تباهی خارج نمیشوید ؟
گوگل به سئوالات خیلی مهم حال حاضر پیرامون ما اندیشه کرد و یک پاسخ در نهایت به همه ما داد 
سلام پسمانده..........سلام ته مانده...............سلام اسیر ............سلام بی شرف...........سلام مزدور......سلام خائن......سلام کثیف...........سلام تباه

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل در حال جایگزین کردن برچسب های هشدار تو گزارش های سرچ کنسول هست.
گفته که گزارش ها رو ساده سازی میکنه تا رو مسائلی تمرکز کنیم که اولویت بالاتری دارند و رو نحوه نمایش وب سایت تو نتایج جستجو اثر میذارند.

می خواستم بگم من هیچ تغییری ندیدم که دیدم خود گوگل گفته این تغییرات طی چند ماه منتشر میشند.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه از احوال جان مولر جویا باشید ظاهرا حالش خوبه ولی اون برنامه(SEO Office Hours) که ازش سوال میپرسیدن و جوابای بامزه و کاملی میداد دیگه به اون شکل اجرا نمیشه.
حالا یه سری سوال میذارش جلوش اونم انتخاب میکنه و به سبک خود گوگل جواب میده. یعنی جوابایی که الان میده مثل اینه که از جزوه گوگل پیدا کرده باشی و اطلاعات خاصی نداره دیگه. تکرار جزوه های گوگله.
قبلا جوابای خلاقانه ای میداد طوری که حتی وقتی نمی دونستی مشکلت چیه، هم مشکلت رو میفهمیدی هم راه حل رو.

امیدوارم گوگل ازین راهی که پیش گرفته پشیمون بشه و جان مولر رو به ما برگردونه.

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## neginzereh

جالب بود صحبتاتون

----------


## Samooel1980

ر فتار بات مترجم گوگل هم عجیبه مثلا از عربی به فارسی

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که آیا گوگل با لینک هایی که تو داده های ساخت یافته وجود دارند مثل متن معمولی رفتار میکنه یا مثل لینک؟
گوگل هم گفته که مثل لینک.
و توضیح داده که گوگل هر جا لینک ببینه اول میره اون لینک رو بررسی میکنه، اونو میخونه بعد برمیگرده متن اصلی رو ادامه میده.
و بعد بازم بیشتر توضیح داده که:
اگه  می خواید با اون چیزی که نوشتید مثل لینک رفتار بشه قشنگ مثل لینک ها  نشونش بدید اگه هم نمی خواید خزیدن(crawl) یا ایندکس شدنش رو مسدود کنید.

زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------

*hmx*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
روزای داغ تابستونی بخیر

همه می دونند که الان دیگه هر سایتی باید از پروتکل https استفاده کنه و http دیگه برای کاربرا قابل قبول نیست چون امنیت لازم رو نداره.
اما خب! آیا یه فاکتور رتبه بندی گوگل هست؟
آیا وقتی گوگل داره صفحه ای رو رتبه بندی میکنه براش مهمه که http باشه یا https?

جواب همه این سوال ها مثبت هست و سال 2014 گوگل رسما اعلام کرده که https یه سیگنال رتبه بندی هست.
البته اهمیت کمتری نسبت به فاکتورهایی مثل کیفیت محتوا داره اما به هرحال مستقیما رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذاره.

موفق باشید.

----------

*hmx*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آیا مهمه که از چه CMSای برای طراحی سایت استفاده می کنیم؟
جان مولر گفته که ازین خبرا نیست.
"CMS یه عامل رتبه بندی نیست"
CMS یکی از راه های ایجاد صفحات وب هست و سیستم های گوگل بر نحوه ایجاد صفحه تمرکز نمی کنند در عوض رو نتیجه نهایی تمرکز می کنند.

ببینید در واقع اصلا مهم نیست که از CMS استفاده کنید یا از پایه کدنویسی کنید. فقط باید استانداردها رعایت بشه.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که چرا نتایج گوگل سرچ کنسول با نتایج PageSpeed Insights متفاوت هست؟
جان مولر هم گفته که نتایج سرچ کنسول براساس داده های واقعی هست. اما نتایج PageSpeed Insights براساس داده های تخمینی و آزمایشگاهی هست.
بنابراین طبیعیه که نتایج متفاوت باشند. سرچ کنسول به شما نشون میده که کاربرا وب سایت شما رو چطور میبینند اما PageSpeed Insights نشون میده که چه مسایلی میتونه برا وب سایت تون وجود داشته باشه. هدف این دوتا یه ذره باهم فرق داره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل از 3 روز پیش به روزرسانی الگوریتم بررسی محصول رو شروع کرده. تقریبا سه هفته طول میکشه تموم بشه. تو رتبه سایت هایی که محصولاتی میفروشند که بررسی های طولانی مدت محصول رو ارائه میده اثر میکنه. اگر وب سایت فروشگاهی دارید و رتبه الان صفحات محصولات و رتبه سه هفته بعد رو مقایسه کنید اگه افت داشت همین جا مطرح کنید با هم بررسی کنیم و راه حل رو پیدا کنیم.

زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------


## dbchista

سلام

باگ تو گوگل سرچ کنسول!
سرچ کنسول تعداد صفحات ایندکس شده رو اشتباه نشون میداد که میگند برطرف شده. بنابراین اگه دیدید تعداد صفحات ایندکس شده تون کم شده معنیش این نیست که از فهرست خارج شدند بلکه از اولشم ایندکس نبودند اصلا!

اینم خودم بگم که نه تنها سرچ کنسول بلکه جستجوی گوگل هم همین مشکل رو داره!!

فکرم نکنم به این زودیا کاری براش بکنه.

فعلا

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل به‌روزرسانی الگوریتم بررسی محصول رو در سپتامبر 2022 شروع میکنه

گوگل تأیید کرده که به‌روزرسانی بررسی محصول در سپتامبر 2022، پنجمین از سری به‌روزرسانی‌هایی هست که بررسی‌های با کیفیت پایین رو هدف قرار میده. انتشار این به‌روزرسانی از دیروز، 20 سپتامبر شروع شده و  یه هفته طول می‌کشه.

این به روزرسانی برای محصولاتی هست که نظرات کاربران رو هم به اشتراک میذارند و البته فعلا برای سایت های انگلیسی زبان هست.

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
گوگل یه کار خوب انجام میده برا انجمن ها. متاسفانه فقط برا سایتای انگلیسی زبان هست اونم رو نسخه موبایل. اما قشنگه. چیکار کرده؟
لوگوی اون انجمن رو زیر عنوان نشون میده و اینطوری اون سایت تو نتایج جستجو بیشتر به چشم میزنه و توجه کاربر رو جلب میکنه.
یه ویدئوی کوتاه گذاشتند. با همین سرعت بخور و نمیر نت هم می تونید ببینید:https://blog.google/products/search/...s-forums-news/در ادامه هم گفته در سال 2023 بیشتر به انجمن ها توجه میکنه. مخصوصا به اخبارشون. قراره این امکانات شامل زبان های فرانسوی، آلمانی و اسپانیایی بشه.

-وقتی خبرایی رو می نویسم که شامل زبان فارسی نمیشه حس میکنم کاربرا رو میبرم بستنی خوردن بقیه رو تماشا کنند :گوگل چی فکر میکنه؟: -

----------


## dbchista

سلام

این به روزرسانی هم که تو پست قبلی درباره اش صحبت کردیم، تموم شده.
اگه یه سایت فروشگاهی، نظرات و بررسی های محصول رو منتشر میکنه، ممکنه این به روزرسانی رتبه شو تغییر داده باشه. اگه هم نه که هیچ چی.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل نتایج شخصی شده رو نشون میده. یعنی چی؟ یعنی گوگل با توجه به جستجوهای قبلی شما و عوامل دیگه نتیجه ای رو که فک میکنه برای شما مناسب هست، نشون میده. بازم قراره برای سایت های انگلیسی زبان باشه اونم فقط تو آمریکا.
دنی سالیوان هم گفته: "مثل همیشه، هدف ما این است که به شما کمک کنیم اطلاعاتی را که برای شما  مفیدتر است کشف کنید، بنابراین بدون توجه به آنچه به دنبال آن هستید،  بتوانید الهام بگیرید."

بازم خبر داریم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل 7 تا به روزرسانی برای جستجوهای محلی داره:
جستجو کردن رستوران ها براساس غذای تخصصی اون رستورانجستجو کردن رستوران براساس ظرفجستجو کردن براساس منوهای دیجیتالی(باز اینم درباره رستوران هاست و منظورش از منوهای دیجیتالی اینه که مثلا کسی گیاهخواره یا مثلا محبوب ترین غذاها چی هست و این حرفا)پیشرفت هایی در گوگل مپ زندهنماهای هوایی از نقاط دیدنینماهای همه جانبه از مکان هایی که به آنجا می رویدنمای محلی یا مثلا نمای حالت محله
درباره این 4 تای آخر-غیر از آخری- تا جایی که یادمه اون اوایل که عضو انجمن شده بودم نوشتم. این امکانات واقعا جدید نیستند ولی آپدیت میشند. فقط مورد آخر جدیده که اونم از نظر معنایی مثل شبیه قبلیاست. یعنی نمایی از یه محله نشونتون میده که حس می کنید اونجایید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

قراره به زودی گوگل 5 تا تغییر برای جستجوهای موبایل انجام بده-امیدوارم فقط برا سایتای انگلیسی زبان نباشه-

یکی ازین تغییرات میانبر برای جستجوها هست. این میانبر به چه شکل هست؟ دیگه مجبور نیستید برای جستجو تایپ کنید، میشه از اسکرین شات یا ویدئو هم برای جستجو استفاده کرد. این برای گوشیای ios هست.
بقیه تغییرات به نحوی الانم وجود دارند مثلا گفته که تو نوار جستجو قبل از اینکه منظورتونو تایپ کنید پیشنهاداتی براتون میاره که دیگه مجبور نشید همه رو از اول تایپ کنید.
یکیش که الان نیست و گفتند بعدا ایجاد میشه نتیجه جستجوها رو یه جا نشون میده. یعنی تصویر و ویدئو و متن رو عوض اینکه تو برگه های جدا نشون بده همه شونو تو یه برگه نشون میده!

این یجورایی بده! چرا؟ چون نتایج جستجو دیگه مثل قبل منظم نمیشه. خوبیشم اینه که وب سایت هایی که با ساخت ویدئو تولید محتوا می کنند بیشتر از وب سایت هایی که با متن و مقاله تولید محتوا میکنند دیده میشند. حق هم دارند چون تولید محتوای ویدئویی هزینه بیشتری داره. تو این حالت رقابت بین وب سایتا بیشتر میشه و چالش جدیدی برای سئو به وجود میاد.  شایدم گوگل در رقابت با اپ های شبکه های اجتماعی مثل اینستا و تیک تاک میخواد کم نیاره و خودی نشون بده.

این پست هم خبر داشت هم تحلیل خبری امیدوارم براتون مفید باشند.

----------

